# Drive Me Buggy 2020 Hours



## MajorClementine (Jan 2, 2020)

Happy 2020 everyone! Here's the official hours thread for anyone who wants to join us. I'm working on getting 2019 hours totaled and we've got a few surprises for our little group once I get caught up. Happy driving in 2020, looking forward to sharing adventures!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 2, 2020)

10 minutes ground driving and 15 minutes in the sled for Cappy on New Years Day.
20 minutes sledding with Cappy today.

Congratulations on the new baby, MajorClem .


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 3, 2020)

Whoot whoot! I almost put this under 2019 hours and then came to my senses. LOL!

I ground drove Zorro for 35 minutes on Jan 1st. It was a lovely way to spend the first day of 2020!


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 3, 2020)

Cheeky pics!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 3, 2020)

Mindy, I don't envy the cold weather you have there, but after lots of rain here it is so green and ground driving is horrendous with my Annie as she dives for grass. I could use a 2x4 on her bum and it would have no effect! You just sent in an order for a new crown piece with the check rings for my Comfy Fit Bridle, which I'll use for ground driving. (Lynn) Thank you! She has been really good about it while driving but the grass is still pretty short. We are new to each other and she is green so still working on lots of stuff.

Love your pictures!

Major Clem,
I am joining the group this year! Thank you in advance for having me. 

Jan 1, 2020 
Kriss Kross = 45 mins / driving
Annie = 30 mins / driving


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 3, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> I am joining the group this year! Thank you in advance for having me.
> 
> Jan 1, 2020
> Kriss Kross = 45 mins / driving
> Annie = 30 mins / driving



Yay!! I'm so glad to see you here  

Zorro and I did 75 minutes of ground driving today. We didn't go very far but we did LOTS of transitions, walk to whoa to back up and circles. Circles to the right, circles to the left. Just a nice refresher before I hitch him to the bike!



And he was a unicorn today....


----------



## Pritanio (Jan 4, 2020)

Are the hours for me and Missy as a team or does someone else driving her count?


----------



## Fiona (Jan 4, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Mindy, I don't envy the cold weather you have there, but after lots of rain here it is so green and ground driving is horrendous with my Annie as she dives for grass. I could use a 2x4 on her bum and it would have no effect! You just sent in an order for a new crown piece with the check rings for my Comfy Fit Bridle, which I'll use for ground driving. (Lynn) Thank you! She has been really good about it while driving but the grass is still pretty short. We are new to each other and she is green so still working on lots of stuff.
> 
> Love your pictures!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Jan 4, 2020)

We delivered 3 bales of hay. Slight kerfuffle with Dottie shying at a bus while we waited at a give-way. She pushed Maddy onto the grass verge. Maddy started eating and 2 bales fell off. Someone gave me a hand and we set off.. arrived at my friend's house with the hay.. but forgot keys! They were out so i left hay on driveway and we toddled off for a little drive.. couple of miles tops. Had to cycle back with keys to put hay away as it looked like rain. About 30 minutes driving


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 4, 2020)

An hour for Midnight today. Second time we've been out by ourselves on the 2 mile loop.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 5, 2020)

1/4/20
Kriss Kross = 60 mins / driving
Annie = 10 Mins / driving (husband drove her the rest of the time.)


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 5, 2020)

Drove Zorro in the bike today for an hour. We went 3 miles but had to walk much of it because the road was a bit slick. He had his boots on but I don't like to borrow trouble! I ponied Sky behind 



Zorro was a Unicorn today!


And here is everyone when we got back home:


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 5, 2020)

Pritanio said:


> Are the hours for me and Missy as a team or does someone else driving her count?



We log the hours that you drive. So any time you are hitched up and in control of the lines (even if you stop for a chat with a neighbor for 30 min but are hitched and in the cart) you log driving time. We also keep track of ground driving. Any version of ground driving counts. As long as you are in control of the horse. They don't have to be in full harness or anything. Welcome to the driving group!!

Welcome to Willow Flats as well!!

I'll get a spreadsheet up soon and send everyone the link so you can all look at it whenever. When you post please note which horse you drove if you have more than one, and how long you drove for. Thanks!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 5, 2020)

1/5/20
I drove Annie today for an hour and the weather was so beautiful! 
She did great. We also worked on backing and the stand. I am keeping track of the number of drives we have on her which helps me remember how new she is to driving and I can celebrate the progress she is making. (This was drive #30, which isn't a whole lot!) My husband drove Kriss the one that is really attached to me and was throwing fits when I drove Annie, but he did really well today. He held it together but was really sweaty when he got back in!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 6, 2020)

Just a heads up, I posted last years total driving hours in the 2019 driving thread 

Also a question as I start logging hours in 2020...

Do we want to still log ground driving and driving separate or just post how much "driving time" we had without separating the two?

I am happy to do it whichever way you guys want. I'm just setting up this year's spreadsheet and wasn't sure if you cared to know how much you spent driving vs. ground driving or if any time spent on any form of driving is what we're going for. Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 6, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Just a heads up, I posted last years total driving hours in the 2019 driving thread
> 
> Also a question as I start logging hours in 2020...
> 
> ...


You are a true heroine! Thank you so much for doing this. I would help, but I am "spread sheet challenged".
I like ground driving and hitched driving separate. 
I think teams are special and need a separate time.


----------



## Pritanio (Jan 6, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> We log the hours that you drive.



Oh drats. It's going to be a while before I'm back in action again. At least I know Missy will keep on keeping on a couple of times a week til I'm ready.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 7, 2020)

1/07/20
Kriss = 30 mins / driving
Annie = 30 mins / ground driving

I've been working on these two going out together and I think Kriss is finally accepted that he is going to have to share me. I've been teaching my friend's 12 year old daughter to drive. She doesn't have her own horse but started competing in Western Dressage with a lesson horse so anytime she can do anything horsey she is game. She came over today and drove Kriss while I ground drove Annie and then we switched, so we each had 30 mins of exercise ourselves. We kept passing each other and Kriss did fine in the lead or following. Yay!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 7, 2020)

It was foggy here today.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 7, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Just a heads up, I posted last years total driving hours in the 2019 driving thread
> 
> Also a question as I start logging hours in 2020...
> 
> ...


Whatever is easiest for you, though I know there are people that can only ground drive right now and may like having their own category  I do love that you put the total amount of driving hours up on the other thread! Thank you for doing this for us!

Zorro and I drove 2 miles in 60 minutes today, ground driving. It is SUPER windy and I hate to sit in the cart when it's this windy because I get so COLD. So at least I can stay warm by walking along with him! He was full of energy, snaking his head around and leaping for joy. When the neighbor horses did a little energetic gallop around Zorro thought maybe he should do that too! So I was a little relieved to NOT have the cart attached


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 8, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> Drove Zorro in the bike today for an hour. We went 3 miles but had to walk much of it because the road was a bit slick. He had his boots on but I don't like to borrow trouble! I ponied Sky behind
> 
> View attachment 40781
> 
> ...


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 8, 2020)

Mindy, every time I see a picture of your Zorro it brightens my day! Such a personality,and I love the horn. He always looks like he's up to mischief.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 8, 2020)

We have not enough snow for the sled and too much ice for the cart :-( so I have not driven for awhile.
My septic system failed and the new one is going out in my driving area!  It is the only place that they can put the leach field. Humbug.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 9, 2020)

I am so sorry about your septic problem. I hope it didn't damage your home,or furniture.Remediation is not fun. I hope they are able to work quickly.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 9, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> We have not enough snow for the sled and too much ice for the cart :-( so I have not driven for awhile.
> My septic system failed and the new one is going out in my driving area!  It is the only place that they can put the leach field. Humbug.


I feel for you! It can be really frustrating when conditions prevent you from driving. I say this as it is raining so hard here this morning and there is much more forcasted in the weeks to come. It will be a mess out here too.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 9, 2020)

We had a lovely and then FREEZING 4 mile drive today! Some of the road was melted so we didn't have as many icy parts to navigate so we got to trot a bit... making our drive 75 minutes!


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 10, 2020)

Mindy.you live in a beautiful area! What a great place to drive.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 10, 2020)

50 minutes ground driving Midnight. Wind was fierce so it was pretty invigorating. Midnight panicked at a clump of bushes, but we got past that and did all right the rest of the 2 miles.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 10, 2020)

You just made me look on the bright side ! Thankfully it didn't back up into the house, we discovered it was failing before any damage to the house was done. The only damage done was to my driving area on
wednesday, they had to dig four huge holes to be able to find a spot for the leach field to go. 


plaid mare said:


> I am so sorry about your septic problem. I hope it didn't damage your home,or furniture.Remediation is not fun. I hope they are able to work quickly.


I was going to ground drive today but the snow melted and refroze into ice. I am hoping for some snow  so I can sled with Cappy.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 11, 2020)

I forgot to mention.. i did 2 hay runs on Weds and 2 on Friday, that's about 2 hours altogether for Maddy and Dottie.. Maddy did most of the pulling, she's much more sensitve than Dottie and reacts when i try and get Dottie to step up, by pulling harder! Maddy is also stronger and fitter.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 12, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> You just made me look on the bright side ! Thankfully it didn't back up into the house, we discovered it was failing before any damage to the house was done. The only damage done was to my driving area on
> wednesday, they had to dig four huge holes to be able to find a spot for the leach field to go.
> 
> I was going to ground drive today but the snow melted and refroze into ice. I am hoping for some snow  so I can sled with Cappy.


I am so glad it din't hit the house! Soon you will be back driving again.Still a pain in the rear to deal with.


----------



## diamond c (Jan 14, 2020)

I am still laid up from led surgery back in November. but hopefully i'll be back on both feet in 6 weeks or so. I didn't get to far last befor I started having problems with an old leg wound so mabe I'll have better luck this year.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 14, 2020)

Hope you feel better soon diamond c. In six weeks we will be thinking about Spring .


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 14, 2020)

Zorro and I did 3 miles in 60 minutes today! We ponied Sky too. It started out sunshiny and cold and then got windy and cold on the way back. LOL. So I froze even with hand warmers!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 14, 2020)

Annie = 45 mins / ground driving

I got the new crown piece for her bridle and the side check I ordered from Chimicum, which I attached today and it worked perfectly! We had a wonderful time with no more diving for grass every 2 feet! Game changer for us. And no spooking at the cows. We are making progress.


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi everyone!  May I join the challenge again? It's the same team as last year; my three minis Massai, Moony and Teddy. We are driving several types of hitchings: single, team, 3-in-hand, tandem, unicorn, maybe 4-in-hand. 

I have a few hours from the beginning of the year. I logged the hours anyway: 

1/3/20: 40 minutes for Massai, 50 minutes for the team Moony/Teddy
1/4/20: 60 minutes for Massai, 60 minutes for Moony
1/5/20: 50 minutes for Teddy
1/9/20: 30 minutes for Massai
1/10/20: 30 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony
1/11/20: 60 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony (driving lesson)
1/12/20: 50 minutes for Moony, 60 minutes for Teddy

We are currently driving reduced. We found out Massai was too hard-working lately and the other two guys are chilling meanwhile  so I decided to drive him only single hitched and not in the team next time to not ask too much, so the other ones can learn how to work more diligent and be better team workers. It seems to be very successful and I'm hopefully will integrate Massai newly to team in a few weeks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 16, 2020)

Glad you are back, Northwolf. I've been curious how your reactive Moony was doing.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 17, 2020)

Zorro and I made it out today. We had a beautiful snow fall this morning and then sun came out this afternoon! I couldn't resist because the wind was NOT blowing. 

We did 4 miles in 105 minutes, because we mostly walked. My goal was to walk the entire thing but he really wanted to trot in the middle of the drive so I let him


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 18, 2020)

23 minutes ground driving. 17 minutes driving. 2.31 miles.
We ground drove in the sulky the first mile and then I got in and drove the rest. I tried to walk her more while driving, but she was pretty feisty, so we ended up trotting most of the way. If we had gone another mile she would have walked fine, but it is cold and windy here so we didn't go farther. I really think she is a natural driving horse. She is getting more responsive on pressure and transitions. Her stride is so long, the vehicle just glides along.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 19, 2020)

diamond c said:


> I am still laid up from led surgery back in November. but hopefully i'll be back on both feet in 6 weeks or so. I didn't get to far last befor I started having problems with an old leg wound so mabe I'll have better luck this year.


If one has to be laid up, winter is the time to do it. Hope you will be "horsing around" again soon.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 20, 2020)

30 minutes in the sled for Cappy yesterday. 

It has been a few weeks and knowing Cappy , I was expecting some kind of protestation in one form or another, but was pleasantly surprised at his steadfast deameanor.


----------



## Pritanio (Jan 20, 2020)

diamond c said:


> I am still laid up from led surgery back in November. but hopefully i'll be back on both feet in 6 weeks or so. I didn't get to far last befor I started having problems with an old leg wound so mabe I'll have better luck this year.



Wishing you all the luck in the world! I wash heart broken when my surgeon told me 6 month from surgery to working with my horse.  
Hopefully the time will fly by and you'll be back to it before you know it!
Sharing a picture of Missy in her Winter woolies. First visit since my surgery last month. Miss her tons!


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm not healthy, but I don't have the kind of issues that come with surgery. I wish you all a speedy recovery! My little guy is in the attached garage, so I don't have to go far to see him. I hope everyone is back up and running soon, spring is just around the corner! My prayers are with you!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 23, 2020)

60 minutes driving Zorro tonight. I ponied Sky and we went 3 miles. On our way back home we were trotting along when Sky came trotting up beside the bike and started leaping and bucking around. LOL! It surprised me! Zorro thought that looked like a great idea so we had to come back down to a walk for a few minutes.  These two make me laugh all the time!!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 24, 2020)

Sky just missed being part of a team and was trying to let you know 

25 minutes driving Cappy in the sled. 
Thanks MC for logging the hours, I'm sure you must be busy!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 24, 2020)

Zorro and I did 45 minutes of ground driving/long lining today. We would walk a lap on the track then work on trotting and cantering in the "arena" that I have mowed out there. Then we would walk a lap and work in the arena.

We have a clinic at the end of February and I want him to be in shape for it!


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 27, 2020)

1/23: 20 minutes for the team Moony/Teddy
1/24: 30 minutes for the team Moony/Teddy
1/25: 60 minutes of ground driving for Moony

Haven't had much time for driving the last 2 weeks 



Marsha Cassada said:


> Glad you are back, Northwolf. I've been curious how your reactive Moony was doing.


Thanks! He's doing very good, not as reactive as he was in the beginning. Sometimes, he's freezing, but it can be handled well.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Happy 2020 everyone! Here's the official hours thread for anyone who wants to join us. I'm working on getting 2019 hours totaled and we've got a few surprises for our little group once I get caught up. Happy driving in 2020, looking forward to sharing adventures!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi, new to this. So is this where I start sharing little achievements for 2020 with my 2 yo? We've started our ground driving lessons.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 28, 2020)

Annie = 50 minutes / ground driving.

Was a beautiful day here and no rain in the forcast for the next week so my puddles are disappearing, yay!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 28, 2020)

Crickett said:


> Hi, new to this. So is this where I start sharing little achievements for 2020 with my 2 yo? We've started our ground driving lessons.


Yes, it is!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 28, 2020)

Crickett said:


> Hi, new to this. So is this where I start sharing little achievements for 2020 with my 2 yo? We've started our ground driving lessons.



Yes and Welcome! You post your driving/ground driving time on this thread and you can post longer stories of your achievements/struggles/daily driving adventures on the "Your Driving Day" thread. When posting here please be sure to put the name of your horse and the amount of time you were driving or ground driving your horse. I keep track of time on a spreadsheet and we all inspire and enjoy each other. Welcome again!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 28, 2020)

Wow! You guys are off to an amazing start to 2020. You're all much more dedicated than I am because I look at your pictures of the freezing cold weather and it makes me shiver just thinking about going out. On the up side, when the ground is covered in snow you get really clean horses and really pretty pictures. Still not enough to get me out IN the snow but...

Got the new spreadsheet up, let me know if you can see it 
https://www.icloud.com/numbers/0n0IgWmiWfbnWjus5pDvtO8gw#2019_4th_Quarter_copy


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 29, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Wow! You guys are off to an amazing start to 2020. You're all much more dedicated than I am because I look at your pictures of the freezing cold weather and it makes me shiver just thinking about going out. On the up side, when the ground is covered in snow you get really clean horses and really pretty pictures. Still not enough to get me out IN the snow but...
> 
> Got the new spreadsheet up, let me know if you can see it
> https://www.icloud.com/numbers/0n0IgWmiWfbnWjus5pDvtO8gw#2019_4th_Quarter_copy


MC, Looks great! Awesome job. Thank you so much!!! I'm with you on the fair weather driving.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome Crickett! I hope that you join us and log your hours. We are a pretty good group and like to cheer each other on!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 29, 2020)

Annie = 30 minutes / driving

She did awesome today! The work we did ground driving the other day just clicked, and my husband drove her after me so she got a good workout!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 30, 2020)

50 minutes driving Midnight today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 31, 2020)

Annie = 40 mins / ground driving

Doing a lot better at the stand. Attentive but not anxious about the cows. Hoping things go smoothly at the play day tommorow!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 1, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Annie = 40 mins / ground driving
> 
> Doing a lot better at the stand. Attentive but not anxious about the cows. Hoping things go smoothly at the play day tommorow!


Great news about the cows! Good luck at the play day and let us know how it goes. There are clubs around here that do play days, but I've never gone to one.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 1, 2020)

Need to share my last two drives here. I've been writing everything down on my calendar as well. This has been a very hard month for my family as we lost my grandfather two weeks ago. He was very sick with pneumonia and couldn't recover. It's been a hard thing to accept. He has been a central part of my life for my entire life. So sad.

1/30 - ground drove Zorro on the track for 45 minutes. We were working on transitions from walk to trot to walk to trot as he sometimes doesn't want to come back to the walk when driving with the bike. I wanted to make sure he understood my voice command. He does. He just likes to ignore me sometimes. Sigh.

1/31 - drove Zorro with the bike on the track, 30 minutes. We practiced transitions from walk to trot and trot to walk. He did pretty well. Ignoring me only half the time  Sometimes he is such a stinker!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 1, 2020)

Oh Mindy I'm so sorry about your grandfather. Grandparents are pretty special people.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 1, 2020)

Mindy, I am sorry about your Grandfather, condolences to you and your family.
Was he a horse person?


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank you ladies. Yes he was a horse person! He loved horses and ponies. He used to tell us the funniest stories about a pony they had when my mom was a little girl. He was a total enabler when it came to us purchasing more horses and ponies. In fact he and my grandmother bought me my first big horse. He was a very special man!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 2, 2020)

2/1 - Annie = 2 hours / driving

The play day was so much fun! My husband shared Annie with me so she got even more driving! We competed in two scurries and for the first scurry out of 9 entries, Annie took 2nd place with me and 4th place with my husband! She got a real workout yesterday. So proud of her! 


Annie standing and waiting her turn. This was big for her too.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 2, 2020)

Annie is not in the photo with that Appy and the Halflinger there, I accidentally posted that. The one in the foreground is Simon and he is a little speed demon!!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 2, 2020)

Mindy, Sorry about your grandpa and so glad you were blessed with such a special one!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> 2/1 - Annie = 2 hours / driving
> 
> The play day was so much fun! My husband shared Annie with me so she got even more driving! We competed in two scurries and for the first scurry out of 9 entries, Annie took 2nd place with me and 4th place with my husband! She got a real workout yesterday. So proud of her!
> View attachment 40863
> ...


Very cool! What a fun day and looks like the weather was perfect.
I have noticed my fidgety guy stands fine in a lineup since all the other horses are standing there.


----------



## tinkchevy48 (Feb 2, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Happy 2020 everyone! Here's the official hours thread for anyone who wants to join us. I'm working on getting 2019 hours totaled and we've got a few surprises for our little group once I get caught up. Happy driving in 2020, looking forward to sharing adventures!


Can you send info on this works. I’m starting my mini driving and would like to do this with him. Please send me more info.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 3, 2020)

tinkchevy48 said:


> Can you send info on this works. I’m starting my mini driving and would like to do this with him. Please send me more info.


Just post your horse's name and the time you ground drive OR drive hitched. Either/both. 
It has to be you driving and not someone else driving your horse.
It is the time hitched. Sometimes we are out and about chatting with neighbors and we count that time, or at shows/parades; all hitched time counts.
Welcome!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome tinkchevy48. Looking forward to hearing about you and your minis.

Good Job with Annie, Willow Flats! I enjoyed the pictures. It's fun to share with the hubby, Dan and I share Cappy alot. He doesn't like to drive Peanut, he's all mine .

30 minutes ground driving Cappy
15 minutes ground driving Peanut, both today.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 4, 2020)

@MindySchroder very sorry to hear about your grandfather. My sincere condolences to you and your family.

welcome to @tinkchevy48 and @Crickett !

I haven't had much time last week:

1/29: 30 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony
2/1: 40 minutes for Teddy/Moony again
2/2: 40 minutes for Teddy and 30 minutes for Moony


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 4, 2020)

2/4 - Annie = 50 mins / driving
Kriss = 35 mins / driving

Was a crisp but really clear day. Had some issues but will post in another section. Maybe someone has ideas.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Feb 4, 2020)

I’m finally on the board this year with 25 ground driving minutes for Eve! I’ll post more info about her on the ‘Your Drive Day’ post to trim this thread down a bit. I tend to post novels and I’m determined to keep this one about the minutes!


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 6, 2020)

Zorro and went sledding today! There was a lot of adjusting and re-adjusting and then completely red necking something together so we could actually sled. LOL! So it ended up being 45 minutes of driving!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 7, 2020)

yesterday: 60 min for Teddy, 30 min for Moony


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 7, 2020)

40 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 8, 2020)

60 minutes for Midnight today. She was a good girl. She did quite a lot of nice walking. Though she did get her tongue over the bit once--first time since using the new bit.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 8, 2020)

30 minutes for Kriss Kross and
40 minutes for Annie driving.

Annie spooked pretty good at a running calf but I was able to prevent a bolt.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> 30 minutes for Kriss Kross and
> 40 minutes for Annie driving.
> 
> Annie spooked pretty good at a running calf but I was able to prevent a bolt.


Good for you at preventing a bolt.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 9, 2020)

Zorro and I went sledding yesterday, 60 minutes! More on Our Drive Day


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2020)

1:37 minutes. We went 5 miles.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 10, 2020)

Weekend drives: 

friday, 2/7: 30 minutes for Massai (he's finally back to the cart after 1 month of break!) (2.5 miles)
saturday, 2/8: 40 minutes for the team Teddy&Moony (3.5 miles)
sunday, 2/9: 55 minutes for the team Teddy&Moony (4 miles)


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 12, 2020)

Annie 35 minutes driving.

My 12 year old friend also drove Annie for a half hour so she got a decent workout.


----------



## plaid mare (Feb 16, 2020)

I just read your post


MindySchroder said:


> Need to share my last two drives here. I've been writing everything down on my calendar as well. This has been a very hard month for my family as we lost my grandfather two weeks ago. He was very sick with pneumonia and couldn't recover. It's been a hard thing to accept. He has been a central part of my life for my entire life. So sad.
> 
> 1/30 - ground drove Zorro on the track for 45 minutes. We were working on transitions from walk to trot to walk to trot as he sometimes doesn't want to come back to the walk when driving with the bike. I wanted to make sure he understood my voice command. He does. He just likes to ignore me some





MindySchroder said:


> Need to share my last two drives here. I've been writing everything down on my calendar as well. This has been a very hard month for my family as we lost my grandfather two weeks ago. He was very sick with pneumonia and couldn't recover. It's been a hard thing to accept. He has been a central part of my life for my entire life. So sad.
> 
> 1/30 - ground drove Zorro on the track for 45 minutes. We were working on transitions from walk to trot to walk to trot as he sometimes doesn't want to come back to the walk when driving with the bike. I wanted to make sure he understood my voice command. He does. He just likes to ignore me sometimes. Sigh.
> 
> 1/31 - drove Zorro with the bike on the track, 30 minutes. We practiced transitions from walk to trot and trot to walk. He did pretty well. Ignoring me only half the time  Sometimes he is such a stinker!


Mindy, and I am so sorry you lost someone you loved.Grief is the worst part of life. My prayers are with you!


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 16, 2020)

Drove Zorro in the bike - 120 minutes. LOL! there was a lot of messing around, mainly by Sky. She is a goof! I shared our drive over on Our Drive Day!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 16, 2020)

Drove Annie for 40 minutes today. This was our 34th drive and she is coming along nicely!

Drove Kriss Kross for 15 minutes. He is either in pain or having anxiety like he has in the past. He was out of his mind dangerous, rearing and bucking and jigging, just going crazy. I took him out alone so it isn't Annie. :-(


----------



## Stripe13 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey there everyone! I wanted to start this last year, but only managed to get around to it now. I started driving my mini around September last year, and I absolutely love it! Luckily she had already been trained to drive before I got her so it was pretty easy to start with her. This weekend I went to a show and drove her for the very first time in a different arena, as well as competed in our very first show, where we got 2nd! She was great through all of it, even though she was super sassy for all of her other events XD


In total I ground drove Jessica for about 30 minutes, and drove in the cart for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 17, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Cappy.

Congratulations Stripe13 on your 2nd place!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 17, 2020)

And 15 minutes ground driving Peanut  this afternoon.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 18, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Drove Annie for 40 minutes today. This was our 34th drive and she is coming along nicely!
> 
> Drove Kriss Kross for 15 minutes. He is either in pain or having anxiety like he has in the past. He was out of his mind dangerous, rearing and bucking and jigging, just going crazy. I took him out alone so it isn't Annie. :-(


This sounds like something I've been through with a few horses. What strategy do you think you will try to deal with this?


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 18, 2020)

I know you probably have thought of this, but how are his teeth? Any chance that there is a sharp point or something that is causing pain?



Willow Flats said:


> Drove Annie for 40 minutes today. This was our 34th drive and she is coming along nicely!
> 
> Drove Kriss Kross for 15 minutes. He is either in pain or having anxiety like he has in the past. He was out of his mind dangerous, rearing and bucking and jigging, just going crazy. I took him out alone so it isn't Annie. :-(


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 18, 2020)

Zorro ground drove for an 80 minutes today! We went 3 miles.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 18, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> I know you probably have thought of this, but how are his teeth? Any chance that there is a sharp point or something that is causing pain?


The first thing I did when he started this behavior was take him to the dentist, so he's just had his teeth done. The guy is really thorough.
I took Kriss & Annie. Annie who is a lot larger, only needed $20.00 worth of sedation while Kriss had $45.OO worth (required repeated injections) and was alert when finished which I found interesting.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 18, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> This sounds like something I've been through with a few horses. What strategy do you think you will try to deal with this?


 I have been giving it a lot of thought and in the meantime I'm going to give him a little time off and some pasture. I'll post more thoughts on Your Drive Day section.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 18, 2020)

Drove Annie today 45 minutes.

Was so nice out. Nearly 70 degrees! Really encouraged by her progress.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 20, 2020)

Ground drove Annie for 60 mins today.

We worked some on the stand. Much easier when sitting in the cart or talking to a neighbor so I was working on my own patience too!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Feb 21, 2020)

5 minutes ground driving and 15 minutes driving hitched for Eve today! Such a brave girl for her first drive


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 21, 2020)

Zorro drove 3 miles today in 90 minutes, walking the entire way. We worked on being responsive to the bit, moving back and forth across the road and lots of whoa and then walk on!


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 21, 2020)

Minidreamz0581 said:


> 5 minutes ground driving and 15 minutes driving hitched for Eve today! Such a brave girl for her first drive


Yay how exciting!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 21, 2020)

I did a thing! Got my mares going as a team. They did well considering Clem is naughty and has never been part of a team.

30 min ground driving Clementine and Candace


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 22, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> View attachment 40912
> I did a thing! Got my mares going as a team. They did well considering Clem is naughty and has never been part of a team.
> 
> 30 min ground driving Clementine and Candace


Yay! How fun. Great picture! You did a thing alright. A good thing.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 22, 2020)

LOVE the picture, MC! They are posed perfect. Wish I could do a "thing" but we are back to ice for footing. Up to 45 today so hopefully it will melt.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 22, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> View attachment 40912
> I did a thing! Got my mares going as a team. They did well considering Clem is naughty and has never been part of a team.
> 
> 30 min ground driving Clementine and Candace


Yay! How exciting!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 22, 2020)

Drove Annie for 35 minutes today.

My husband drove her too. I set up a cones course and we timed each other. Was a lot of fun!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 23, 2020)

20 minutes for Peanut yesterday afternoon and 25 minutes today.
10 minutes with Cappy and then I gave up  and gave him to my husband. He likes my hubby .


----------



## Stripe13 (Feb 24, 2020)

Drove for 85 minutes today in our arena. Working on different speeds in each gate, stoping, and backing. Jessica was a very good girl! She’s still getting used to driving while she’s shaved but she’s getting used to it XD


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2020)

Funny about how they have to adjust to being clipped. Peanut hates it and is definitely not
himself!for quite awhile afterwards. He has eczema, so maybe that contributes to his displeasure making him itchy or something.
How big is Jessica? !I'm still thinking about ordering a spotted harness and seeing if it fits!Peanut. He is 34 inches.! sorry for the random ! they happen with my iPad sometimes.


Stripe13 said:


> Drove for 85 minutes today in our arena. Working on different speeds in each gate, stoping, and backing. Jessica was a very good girl! She’s still getting used to driving while she’s shaved but she’s getting used to it XD
> View attachment 40918


----------



## Stripe13 (Feb 24, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Funny about how they have to adjust to being clipped. Peanut hates it and is definitely not
> himself!for quite awhile afterwards. He has eczema, so maybe that contributes to his displeasure making him itchy or something.
> How big is Jessica? !I'm still thinking about ordering a spotted harness and seeing if it fits!Peanut. He is 34 inches.! sorry for the random ! they happen with my iPad sometimes.



Jessica is 38 in. I definitely suggest the harness if you do decided to get one. I love mine! They work great with pads as well like mine has.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2020)

Jessica is a nice size, I wish my two were slightly bigger sometimes so my husband could drive them a bit more.

We had a springtime morning, sunny and warm. I ground drove Peanut 20 minutes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2020)

34 minutes for Dapper Dan this afternoon. Sun came out, and I thought the wind had died down--until I headed north on the way home. Brrr! We went 2.13.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> Zorro drove 3 miles today in 90 minutes, walking the entire way. We worked on being responsive to the bit, moving back and forth across the road and lots of whoa and then walk on!


Walking all the way is amazing.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 24, 2020)

Zorro and I drove 3 miles today, 60 minutes. We walked half and trotted half! We have a clinic this weekend and I have been trying to get him in shape for it.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 24, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 34 minutes for Dapper Dan this afternoon. Sun came out, and I thought the wind had died down--until I headed north on the way home. Brrr! We went 2.13.


This happens to me all the time! It's amazing how when the wind is at your back you can't feel it or hear it sometimes!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 25, 2020)

2/15: 40 minutes for Massai (3.6 miles), 40 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony (3.5 miles)
2/16: 50 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony/Massai (3.6 miles) - we did some drone recordings to get them used to the filming drone, it was very exciting!
2/20: 40 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony/Massai (4 miles), and 30 minutes for Moony (2.4 miles)
2/21: 30 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony/Massai (2.4 miles)
2/22: 50 minutes for Teddy (2.4 miles)
2/24: 30 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony/Massai (2.4 miles)


----------



## Fiona (Feb 25, 2020)

Been a bit busy and forgot to log. About 2 hours for Maddy and Dottie. Wet weather.. driving a bit unpleasant so they mostly been on walks with the dogs


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 25, 2020)

Drove Annie for 40 minutes this morning.

I did groundwork with Kriss & took him for a walk. He is going to be my exercise partner.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 25, 2020)

Zorro drove 3 miles in 40 minutes today!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 26, 2020)

Mud soup here so no drives. Huge dump trucks went through my driving area to dump gravel for the septic and they left a horrible mess. It's gross. Cappy loved it. Had a nice roll in it and caked himself up nicely. His Spring Beauty Treatment.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 27, 2020)

Ground drove Midnight 50 minutes. 
15 minutes hitched.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 27, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Mud soup here so no drives. Huge dump trucks went through my driving area to dump gravel for the septic and they left a horrible mess. It's gross. Cappy loved it. Had a nice roll in it and caked himself up nicely. His Spring Beauty Treatment.


Cappy, gave himself a complete mini mask!
I'm just starting to see the first signs of shedding here. Can't wait till it's warm enough for baths!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 29, 2020)

Drove Annie for 30 minutes today.
It was pretty windy and only one little spook. She was such a good girl, it was fun but I was freezing!


----------



## Stripe13 (Mar 1, 2020)

Drove Jessica 40 minutes today! She was a very good girl. She was adjusted this past Monday, and she seemed to move so much better today


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 1, 2020)

Loosing hair here, too. I can't wait to get the clippers warmed up and ready to go. Shedding around here takes about an hour and a half when I set my mind to it .


Willow Flats said:


> Cappy, gave himself a complete mini mask!
> I'm just starting to see the first signs of shedding here. Can't wait till it's warm enough for baths!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 1, 2020)

Drove Annie for 30 minutes.

Sharing her with my husband. Was thinking of braiding her mane and decorating her browband with flowers for the upcoming playday but then I thought maybe I should skip the flowers lol.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 3, 2020)

22 minutes ground driving Peanut. We didn't work on anything except soaking up the sun.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 3, 2020)

Drove Annie for 45 mins today.

Worked on trailer loading too. Need to move my trailer onto the gravel road as I had to battle with her over the grass. Her neck seems to be longer than her legs these days!


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 4, 2020)

Phew! I am so slow to updating this. I was gone last weekend, Friday, Saturday and Sunday which put me behind in work (and wore me out! LOL!) so I've been playing catch up...

Feb 28th Zorro and I did 180 minutes in the bike
March 1st Zorro and I did 180 minutes in the bike!

It was a fantastic clinic! I wrote about it on my blog


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 5, 2020)

2/26: 40 minutes of ground driving for Teddy
2/28: 30 minutes for the team Massai/Moony
2/29: 70 minutes for Massai, and 50 minutes for Moony
3/1: 30 minutes for Teddy/Moony

@MindySchroder I've read your blogpost about the clinic - it sounds amazing! Keep going on, that issues he has with the bit will disappear. We had the same problem and I've tried SO many different bits because I thought it was the bit type he didn't like. He's now okay with every kind of bit - I think, time and "fair using" of the lines has cured this.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 8, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut. Footing was very slick. 

I will be glad when I can repair my driving areas (as much as I can) from the mess made from the septic installation. They are supposed to be finished by Weds.
It's been a long, messy, muddy project.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 8, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> 20 minutes ground driving Peanut. Footing was very slick.
> 
> I will be glad when I can repair my driving areas (as much as I can) from the mess made from the septic installation. They are supposed to be finished by Weds.
> It's been a long, messy, muddy project.


Good for you on getting out there despite the mess. I am still out of it with this cold. Annie was starting to get fit and now she's been standing around. My husband likes to drive her but doesn't do it if I'm not driving. He gets busy doing other things...tilling a spot for melons at the moment.
Does your husband drive on his own or just if you initiate it?


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 8, 2020)

My husband will drive alone once in awhile but only if I am around the barn. He'll mention "it's a good day to drive Cappy" and he will get him harnessed and hitched, but I am always lurking around, lol. Not sure if I trust them both out alone. Heck, I don't even trust myself to go out and drive alone! It seems like the few times I have tried to take one of them out with no help around, I have gotten into a position where I can't get a buckle undone (i have arthritis in my hands). When I was using my biothane harness I got it stuck on Peanut once or twice and had to pull the harness over in order to get leverage to undo the girth. Not apprectiated by Peanut . Once I got the traces stuck on the singletree . This is why I went back to leather harnesses  it makes life easier.
Hope your cold is gone soon, a couple more days off won't hurt Annie. You will get her fit.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 10, 2020)

25 minutes ground driving Peanut. 10 of that was standing around gabbing with the septic guy. Peanut hates to stand still so it was a good chance to reinforce "whoa, stand".


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 12, 2020)

54 minutes for Midnight today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 14, 2020)

35 minutes ground driving Annie.

Finally feeling better.  It got windy as rain is on the way tonight. Things were blowing around and we encountered a backfiring vintage tractor and Annie was a champ!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 15, 2020)

22 minutes ground driving Peanut. Still muddy but sunny.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 21, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut. He rolled . Quick as a cat he was down flopping in the mud. Usually I see it coming and can head it off, but not today. He won . I just cleaned my harness, too!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 21, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie today.

My husband drove her too. It was a beautiful day! All kinds of stuff going on in the neighbors pasture, so we had a couple of spooks, but she is really quick to recover her composure as she gets used to new things.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 23, 2020)

Mindy, Majorclem, Stripe13, and Fiona, where you been??? You guys OK?
And Northwolf, are you doing OK?
I worry about everyone with all this craziness that is going on in the world.


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 23, 2020)

Finally! It's been a long time since I have had Zorro out. And all the time off was great for him!

We walked, I ground drove him 3 miles in 60 minutes today. Now he is standing tied and practicing being bored for a little bit while I eat lunch. Then I'll give him a good long grooming and put him up. 

He was wonderful on the walk. I asked him to climb up on rocks so I could take his picture. He thought he might die but stood nicely once he got up there. In this photo I think he is saying "please don't die, please don't die."




Then he got a little more confident and looked around a bit!

Then we found a skinny long mud puddle. After a few times of him walking back and forth across it he understood that I wanted him to put his FEET in it and he willingly walked into the puddle and then walked down it. 

He is such a fun boy! And he power walked away from home and then power walked back home. Certainly walked my butt off!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 23, 2020)

I"ve had mine out walking also. Finally was able to get the mud off both of them today. I had to use the air compressor as the grime on their backs was down to the skin. We are due for a few nice days so hopefully I can get Midnight into harness.
Mindy, Dapper Dan loves to climb on rocks. We live by a little mountain and I've taken him up quite a ways. Not sure how he would do now, with being older, but he used to enjoy it. Midnight has to be persuaded to go on the rocks. Maybe she doesn't trust her footing.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 24, 2020)

Aww, Zorro does look a bit uncertain in that first picture. What a good boy he is. Peanut would not navigate the rocks too well. Cappy would probably barge over them. Two different types just like Dapper Dan and Midnight.


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 25, 2020)

Ground drove Zorro for 60 minutes today. First we did some bit work, seeking relaxation with the bit. Then we went for a walk with the bitless bridle.


And when we got home he got to meet Hell Boy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2020)

60 minutes for Midnight this morning.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 26, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Mindy, Majorclem, Stripe13, and Fiona, where you been??? You guys OK?
> And Northwolf, are you doing OK?
> I worry about everyone with all this craziness that is going on in the world.





Cayuse said:


> Mindy, Majorclem, Stripe13, and Fiona, where you been??? You guys OK?
> And Northwolf, are you doing OK?
> I worry about everyone with all this craziness that is going on in the world.



Hiya yes we're fine, my phone is feeling it's age a bit! We're out driving most days. I was a bit worried i might get arrested yesterday but there were loads of people out walking .. even without dogs! We've had more sunshine than the whole of last year i think!
Anyway, my work as cycle instructor has stopped and my work as a farmer.. i'm restoring 2 acres of brambles to pasture... is now my main work so the ponies are proper working ponies now.
if i get stopped i have plenty of evidence in the form of thorns stuck in my fingers!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 26, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> Ground drove Zorro for 60 minutes today. First we did some bit work, seeking relaxation with the bit. Then we went for a walk with the bitless bridle.
> View attachment 41003
> 
> And when we got home he got to meet Hell Boy!
> View attachment 41004


Hi Mindy,
I think you have mentioned doing bit work and finding relaxation with the bit before. Was wondering if you can explain what you are doing, as I am always trying to learn new things.

I was taught by a trainer to very gently rock the bit from side to side in their mouth with the slightest movement of my fingers to relax my horse and keep their mouth soft. This has worked very well for me, but have always wondered if anyone else does this. When I got Annie she was pulling on the bit but as I did this consistently she would relax and lower her head and is now really soft in the mouth.

I read your blog on the driving clinic and really appreciated the lesson ideas you posted! Thank you so much  I am going to set up my cones to practice those. You mentioned the trainer had you lower your hands. That would be a great post of a before and after picture of how you are positioning your rein handling now. Every time I go out I try to work on something new until it becomes habit. I don't do CDEs but the play day I go to they like you to carry a whip and so I have learned to hold it properly while driving. Let me tell you it was all over the map in the pictures my husband was taking of me in the beginning! We take photos and videos of each other while we are driving so we can see where we can improve. 

They have suspended our play days for a while due to the virus and cancelled the upcoming CDE and HDTs here in northern California. But being commanded to stay home with your horses isn't all that bad!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 26, 2020)

Annie = 60 minutes ground driving. 
Sorry I posted such a long message above earlier today. I think I am supposed to keep that dialog to "Your Drive Day" thread.


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 27, 2020)

Zorro did 60 minutes ground driving today. We walked our fastest 3 miles yet in just under 40 minutes! But we did some bit work at home before we left for the walk. He is really starting to soften and relax on the bit! Whoot!


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 27, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Hi Mindy,
> I think you have mentioned doing bit work and finding relaxation with the bit before. Was wondering if you can explain what you are doing, as I am always trying to learn new things.



I am following a class called Get That Bit Right by Anna Marciniak. You can find her on Facebook! Basically what we do is pick up some contact with our horse's mouth, then consciously relax our forearm from the elbow forward to our fingers, releasing the tension in our body and thereby helping our horse release tension in it's body. No wiggling of the fingers or moving at all. It's so amazing to watch the horse take that relaxation and then respond to it. Yesterday Zorro pretty much kept his nose on the ground ever single time I offered him that release. Then he would either push his nose into the ground or rub his upper lip on the ground. Then at the end he cocked a foot and went deep inside himself and just processed for about 5-6 minutes. It was pretty amazing to watch!

I don't have before and after photos from the clinic. I am usually the one taking photos. LOL! But I can just set that up here sometime. I am only ground driving Zorro for about a month to really work on the Get That Bit Right process but when we are back in the bike I'll get pictures!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks Mindy, I'll check it out.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi Fiona! Those brambles can be nasty, everytime I get stuck by one lurking in my hay it festers .
Don't forget to post your hours so you can be counted for a small award at the end of the year. You have to drive fairly consistantly during the year.


Fiona said:


> Hiya yes we're fine, my phone is feeling it's age a bit! We're out driving most days. I was a bit worried i might get arrested yesterday but there were loads of people out walking .. even without dogs! We've had more sunshine than the whole of last year i think!
> Anyway, my work as cycle instructor has stopped and my work as a farmer.. i'm restoring 2 acres of brambles to pasture... is now my main work so the ponies are proper working ponies now.
> if i get stopped i have plenty of evidence in the form of thorns stuck in my fingers!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi Mindy 
I am going to look up Anna. I do something similar with Peanut and he responds well to it. Breathing helps too to release the balled up tension. I can take a deep breath an let it out and Peanut will do the same in his next breath and drop his head, it is subtle but really interesting to see.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 28, 2020)

21 minutes ground driving Peanut thi afternoon.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 30, 2020)

Annie = 30 minutes driving today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 1, 2020)

60 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 3, 2020)

Annie = 45 minutes driving today.

We have more rain on the way.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 5, 2020)

Coady is back! Ground drove my little man for 25 minutes yesterday. All things considered, he was great! I’ll write something longer on ‘Your Drive Day’.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2020)

60 minutes for Midnight today.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 8, 2020)

25 minutes ground driving for Coady on 4/6 and 25 minutes ground driving for him today


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2020)

50 minutes driving Dapper Dan today. We went 2.46 miles. Little breezy, but not bad.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 10, 2020)

Annie = 40 minutes driving today.

No more rain forecast for the next 10 days. Yay!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 10, 2020)

Still alive! So sorry things have been a bit crazy around here but not in bad ways. With the pandemic and spring at the same time we've been using this "stay home" time to get some projects done. I hope everyone is staying healthy and happy. I'll update hours tonight I promise

Okay hours updated. Sorry I've been such a slacker.

45 minutes driving PB on 3/24. He's young but smart and willing. We did a lot of water crossing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 11, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Still alive! So sorry things have been a bit crazy around here but not in bad ways. With the pandemic and spring at the same time we've been using this "stay home" time to get some projects done. I hope everyone is staying healthy and happy. I'll update hours tonight I promise
> 
> Okay hours updated. Sorry I've been such a slacker.
> 
> 45 minutes driving PB on 3/24. He's young but smart and willing. We did a lot of water crossing.


What are you doing up in the middle of the night? Taking care of Baby? Finding a little quiet time when you can?
Thanks for looking out for us.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 12, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What are you doing up in the middle of the night? Taking care of Baby? Finding a little quiet time when you can?
> Thanks for looking out for us.



Finding a little quiet time for sure. I'm always torn between going to bed when Bill goes to bed or staying up and having a little "me" time.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 14, 2020)

Drove Annie 45 minutes today.

We built a driving bridge in our training area and she went right over it without hesitating!


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 16, 2020)

I have to catch up a lot of hours... I just realized my last update was on March 1.  I also track my driving hours in a sheet for my own, so I still have the data: 

March:
2020/3/5: 30 minutes for Teddy/Moony
2020/3/7: 60 minutes for Teddy/Moony (driving lesson)
2020/3/7: 30 minutes for Massai
2020/3/8: 40 minutes for Teddy
2020/3/9: 30 minutes for Teddy/Massai
2020/3/13: 60 minutes for Massai/Moony
2020/3/14: 60 minutes for Teddy/Moony
2020/3/14: 40 minutes for Massai
2020/3/15: 100 minutes for Massai
2020/3/15: 60 minutes for Moony
2020/3/16: 50 minutes for Teddy/Massai
2020/3/17: 30 minutes for Massai/Moony
2020/3/18: 40 minutes for Teddy
2020/3/19: 30 minutes for Teddy/Moony
2020/3/21: 60 minutes for Teddy/Massai
2020/3/21: 40 minutes for Moony
2020/3/22: 40 minutes for Teddy/Moony
2020/3/24: 30 minutes for Massai/Moony
2020/3/25: 30 minutes for Teddy/Moony
2020/3/27: 30 minutes for Teddy/Massai
2020/3/28: 60 minutes for Teddy/Massai/Moony (back to three-in-hand!)
2020/3/29: 40 minutes for Teddy/Massai/Moony
2020/3/31: 30 minutes for Teddy/Massai/Moony

April:
2020/4/1: 50 minutes for Moony
2020/4/1: 30 minutes for Teddy
2020/4/2: 60 minutes for Teddy/Massai/Moony
2020/4/4: 70 minutes for Teddy/Massai/Moony
2020/4/5: 30 minutes for Massai/Moony
2020/4/7: 40 minutes for Teddy/Massai/Moony
2020/4/9: 40 minutes for Moony
2020/4/10: 160 minutes for Teddy/Massai/Moony (12 miles)
2020/4/11: 60 minutes for Teddy
2020/4/11: 60 minutes for Moony
2020/4/11: 50 minutes for Massai
2020/4/12: 40 minutes for Teddy
2020/4/13: 30 minutes for Teddy/Massai/Moony
2020/4/15: 30 minutes for Massai/Moony
2020/4/15: 90 minutes for Teddy

wow, we were really busy! They are actually in excellent condition


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 16, 2020)

50 minutes driving Annie today.

We have some new neighboring horses and they are fascinated with the small horse and her cart!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 18, 2020)

45 minutes driving Annie today.

My husband drove her for about 15 minutes too. I'll post more on "My Drive Day" section.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 22, 2020)

57 minutesdriving Midnight .


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 22, 2020)

40 minutes driving Annie today. 

We worked on standing too and she is a lot more relaxed, even resting her back foot which is new for her.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks like I better catch up my time! We haven't done a ton because of the weather. Both because it was too cold and windy and miserable and then it suddenly got very hot which effected the minis in their heavy winter coats. LOL! Clearly I am not easy to please 

March 28th - 30 minutes ground driving
April 5th - 150 minutes ground driving
April 8th - 120 minutes ground driving
April 17th - 90 minutes ground driving
April 20th - 90 minutes ground driving
April 21st - 30 minutes ground driving (this day was pretty hot and Zorro had the runs so we kept it short.)

They are trace clipped so we are ready for these sunny days! I'm hoping for a nice long walk today!

I have been ground driving Zorro and Sky wears her back pack and brings my water along.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 25, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut. 
I started him on magnesium as he always looks "tight" across his topline/loin area and I think it has started to make a difference. He warmed up quick and his stride looked either a bit longer or smoother, maybe a little of both.
It was very nice to get out and walk with him. He's my bud


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 25, 2020)

We had a lovely walk today! 120 minutes


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 25, 2020)

Drove Annie for 60 minutes today.

It got hot here so I clipped her after we were done, and she did really well with the clippers.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2020)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan. Sometimes he is feisty and sometimes a sloth. Today was sloth day. I never know if he is just a lazy bones or if he feels his age.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 26, 2020)

60 minutes driving Zorro in the cart today! We had a very nice time


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 28, 2020)

30 minutes ground driving Kriss Kross.

Starting to work with him again, and will see how he does. Details on Your drive day.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 28, 2020)

Zorro had 120 minutes of ground driving today. I ponied Sky along behind  It was a loooong uphill walk. I'm pretty tired tonight. Clearly I need to get in better shape! LOL!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 28, 2020)

All caught up! I gotta say, I'm impressed with the amount of ground driving Mindy has done. How many miles have you walked???

My minis got back yesterday so fingers crossed I'll get some driving time in... If the baby will let me that is.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 29, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> All caught up! I gotta say, I'm impressed with the amount of ground driving Mindy has done. How many miles have you walked???



By my calculations I've walked about 50 miles this year  So far so good!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 29, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> 20 minutes ground driving Peanut.
> I started him on magnesium as he always looks "tight" across his topline/loin area and I think it has started to make a difference. He warmed up quick and his stride looked either a bit longer or smoother, maybe a little of both.
> It was very nice to get out and walk with him. He's my bud


Cayuse,
Are you using the Mag-Restore? I've been using that with Kriss, and am getting low so time to reorder, but the shipping is $14. which has made me want to seek an alternative. Wondering what others have used or are using with success. I can afford it, I just like to be thrifty if I have a choice!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, I use Mag-restore. I agree about the shipping. I tried Quiessence which is Mg with other stuff and I really didn't like the way the mini's responded to it so I went back to the Mag-restore. How much do you use for Kriss? My minis get about a half a teaspoon more or less. That is about the dose I notice a change with. I think with Peanut, more might be indicated.
Ani-med carries a magnesium product that is really inexpensive, but it's a poweder and I'm not too sure if mine would eat that. Pretty sure it's made by Ani-med. I'll have to check.
I also use Remission for their feet and that has some Mg in it but I never noticed a difference in their attitude/body comfort with it. Good for feet though 

25 minutes today ground driving Mr. Peanut !


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 30, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Yes, I use Mag-restore. I agree about the shipping. I tried Quiessence which is Mg with other stuff and I really didn't like the way the mini's responded to it so I went back to the Mag-restore. How much do you use for Kriss? My minis get about a half a teaspoon more or less. That is about the dose I notice a change with. I think with Peanut, more might be indicated.
> Ani-med carries a magnesium product that is really inexpensive, but it's a poweder and I'm not too sure if mine would eat that. Pretty sure it's made by Ani-med. I'll have to check.
> I also use Remission for their feet and that has some Mg in it but I never noticed a difference in their attitude/body comfort with it. Good for feet though
> 
> 25 minutes today ground driving Mr. Peanut !


The woman from Performance Equine suggested I use 1/2 of the little scoop provided twice a day, morn & evening for Kriss. You answered my other question, as I was looking at Quiessence, because it said it is also good for horses who were prone to founder so I thought I could give it to him and then it might be good for Annie (because I was told she had a slight founder in the past) but couldn't seem to pull the trigger.

I do use the powder form of the Mag-Restore. I just dampen his supplement and mix it in. I don't know why I chose that, but it may have been because Kriss is a really picky eater and I might have been worried about purchasing something he wouldn't eat.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 30, 2020)

35 minutes driving Midnight.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 1, 2020)

35 minutes ground driving Kriss today.

We added another 5 minutess to his training session and he marched right over the bridge.


----------



## Cayuse (May 2, 2020)

22 minutes ground driving Peanut.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 2, 2020)

I better catch up! 

On 4/30/20 I ground drove Zorro for 60 minutes. Ponied Sky along behind!
Today, 5/2/20 I drove Zorro in the bike for 120 minutes. It was a beautiful afternoon for a long drive!


----------



## Cayuse (May 3, 2020)

20 minutes griund driving Peanut. Soon I'll get the cart out.


----------



## diamond c (May 3, 2020)

I ground drove Hershey a half hour yesterday as a refresher and it was like he hadn’t missed a day. I ground drove Tumbleweed an hour yesterday and an hour and a half today. I was wanting to get them hitched to the wagon today just to get things adjusted but it was looking like rain and I had other chores to get done. I’m hoping to get them hitched and driving in the next week or two if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 3, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie.

30 minutes ground driving Kriss.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 3, 2020)

I drove Zorro in the bike and ponied Sky today for 120 minutes. We went 5 miles! But walked most of it because it's a steep climb...


----------



## Cayuse (May 4, 2020)

[QUOTE=" But walked most of it because it's a steep climb...[/QUOTE]
Good for the stifles


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2020)

105 minutes for Midnight.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 5, 2020)

Got y'all updated. We've got a lot of people and horses driving this year!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 5, 2020)

Drove Annie for 60 minutes today. 

Thank you MC for all the work you put into tracking us! My mare gets a lot more driving in than is recorded because I got my husband into driving, so now I gotta share, but I got her all to myself today.


----------



## Cayuse (May 6, 2020)

20 minute ground driving Peanut. I set up some obstacles for him to navigate. Thinking about doing some "horse agility" with my guys. Anyone here do that?


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 8, 2020)

I can’t believe that I forgot to post this, but Rosie got her first ground driving lesson on April 18 for 15 minutes. With her crooked hind legs I don’t intend to actually drive her, but I think ground driving would be good for her mind.

15 minutes ground driving Little Joe on the 5th. He is the other mini that belongs to the boarding barn (he and Eve both belong to them) I taught the little guy to drive back in 2018, but he only got driven a handful of times last year so I’m tuning the little dude up. Very smart boy; he remembered all of the voice commands. I was very impressed! If this rain lets up I hope to keep working with him. 

I’m hoping to ground drive Coady again soon but it’s been so windy here. He’s high strung as it is and he has been very spooky since the accident last year. I don’t see any point in trying to work him in the wind and set the little guy up to fail. Eve has some time off until Henry gets a little older.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 10, 2020)

We finally have a day with no rain and only mild wind! 25 minutes ground driving for Coady.


----------



## Cayuse (May 10, 2020)

22 minutes ground driving Peanut. Really happy with how his body has reacted to the MagRestore.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 10, 2020)

40 minutes driving Annie today.

It was warm, but we had wind, coupled with time off, she was very forward and we had a lot of fun.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2020)

40 minutes driving Dapper Dan


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 10, 2020)

15 minutes ground driving for Rosie this evening  she’s such a sassy girl!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 11, 2020)

What a cutie!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2020)

Minidreamz0581 said:


> 15 minutes ground driving for Rosie this evening  she’s such a sassy girl!
> 
> View attachment 41322


Pretty girl and she looks good in harness! I was wondering about her front hooves. Is it just the photography or is she wearing the toes? My driving gelding wears his back toes so I got him some boots. It has helped a lot.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 11, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Pretty girl and she looks good in harness! I was wondering about her front hooves. Is it just the photography or is she wearing the toes? My driving gelding wears his back toes so I got him some boots. It has helped a lot.



Thank you! I think she’s a cutie but I’m a bit biased  Her hooves are still a bit wonky from the lack of hoof care before we got her. I’m not sure why but the farrier is having a harder time getting the fronts to grow correctly than she did with the hinds. The hinds were terrible...she was walking on the curved under outside of the hoof wall instead of the sole. That’s why her little back legs are a bit crooked  the fronts look weird because there’s a ‘bulge’ (old hoof) that sticks out further than the new hoof does. I tried to get a better picture...Rosie kept sniffing my phone and got her nose in the pic!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2020)

Is it callouses on the front? Lucky girl that you are on top of her hoof care!


----------



## MindySchroder (May 12, 2020)

I wanted to drive Zorro today and pony Sky, but when I went out to get started, the wind picked up and was blowing at least 30 mph. So I nixed driving and decided to ground drive Zorro and lead Sky. Then I ended up one line driving them both as they literally walk/trotted the entire 4 miles, dragging me along behind like a floppy rag doll. I'm so tired I think I need to go to bed! LOL!


They had a nice grazing break half way so I could recover and prepare for the walk home. 


Oh! It was a 90 minute walk minus the grazing/recovery time.


----------



## Cayuse (May 13, 2020)

23 minutes ground driving Peanut. I set up a bunch of obstacles including a plastic curtain type thing for him to go through and it was uneventful. Even with the wind blowing the plastic strips all around it did not faze him.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 13, 2020)

120 minutes of driving time today! Zorro pulled the bike and I ponied Sky


----------



## Willow Flats (May 14, 2020)

50 minutes ground driving Annie today.

About ten minutes in it started to sprinkle but I persevered (had a what would Mindy do moment) and it was just a light shower which passed in no time. I had a goal of an hour, but I got a few stickers in my sock so I called it good and headed back in lol.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 14, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> 50 minutes ground driving Annie today.
> 
> About ten minutes in it started to sprinkle but I persevered (had a what would Mindy do moment) and it was just a light shower which passed in no time. I had a goal of an hour, but I got a few stickers in my sock so I called it good and headed back in lol.



I LOVE this!! Sometimes I even ask myself that question when I am making excuses for why I'm not taking the ponies out... I think, What would I have done last year? I would have gone out anyway! So out I go! And we got rained on a bit yesterday as well


----------



## Cayuse (May 15, 2020)

30 minute ground driving for Peanut please. Thanks!


----------



## Cayuse (May 16, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut and 15 minutes for Cappy. Cappy was easy, not strong and bullish like he's been known to be.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2020)

42 minutes driving Dapper Dan.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 17, 2020)

40 minutes ground driving Coady.  He was SUCH a good boy!!!


----------



## Cayuse (May 18, 2020)

20 minutes driving Peanut yesterday. I decided to go ahead an drive in the small paddock 
22 minutes ground driving Cappy today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2020)

120 minutes for Midnight, in harness, today.


----------



## Cayuse (May 19, 2020)

22 minutes ground driving Peanut. We did cone serpentines, he finds them to be very relaxing. Equine meditation? Funny the things that they like and dislike.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> 22 minutes ground driving Peanut. We did cone serpentines, he finds them to be very relaxing. Equine meditation? Funny the things that they like and dislike.


I MUST start doing that with Midnight.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 19, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 120 minutes for Midnight, in harness, today.


Good for you guys! We have had rain, so I'm hoping to get out there tomorrow.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 20, 2020)

I need to catch up my minutes! The weather hasn't really been cooperating but I just head out and do it anyway. It's not really rainy and boy do I wish it would!! We are super dry around here. But it's super windy and very cloudy. So a bit depressing to be honest. I'm pretty sure we are going to have a bad fire year 

May 16th - Ground drove Zorro - 120
May 17th - Drove Zorro in the bike - 45
May 19th - Drove Zorro in the bike - 90 minutes

Zorro is looking so good this spring!


----------



## Cayuse (May 20, 2020)

Nice picture of Zorro.
How do those collars fit on a horse whose neck ties in REALLY low? Not just low, but "lower than a snakes belly" low?


----------



## MindySchroder (May 20, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Nice picture of Zorro.
> How do those collars fit on a horse whose neck ties in REALLY low? Not just low, but "lower than a snakes belly" low?



I think it would work just fine. It's soft and basically wraps around the neck in whatever position the neck is laying. This style works GREAT on donkeys and their necks typically tie in super low. This style also needs to be very snug to function correctly. I see photos of this style breast collar on horses and ponies that are too large for the equine all the time. And people decide they hate it because they are using one that is not sized correctly. LOL!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 20, 2020)

35 minutes ground driving Annie today.
We had been having rain and the weather is finally turning nice again.


----------



## Cayuse (May 21, 2020)

10 minutes ground driving Cappy, then my husband hitched and drove him for a little while. Just long enough to stretch his legs because he is so out of shape. Cappy was very happy to have his Peeps playing with him. He's a sociable critter.
20 minutes ground driving Peanut.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 21, 2020)

I did 40 minutes of ground driving Zorro. We are having one storm after another today with HIGH winds. When we started out Zorro was pretty shivery. He wanted to trot and jig, I'm sure because he was cold. I didn't want him to hurt himself but he spent the first 5 minutes bucking pretty hard around the arena. LOL! Then he would toss in a good hard buck for the next 15 minutes off and on. I had trot poles out and when he learned that I liked it when he trotted them, with his head down and so floaty then he would make a bee line for those poles whenever I even looked at them. He is so funny!

After long lining then we went for a long walk around the track.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 22, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie today.
Notes on Your Drive Day.


----------



## Cayuse (May 23, 2020)

35 minutes ground driving Cappy followed by 20 minutes of driving. He was fizzy and naughty and generally obstreperous. In the ensuing hubbub I forgot my self imposed ban on driving him and hitched him up. We had a nice drive. He was happy. I was happy. The sun came out . 
The End.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 24, 2020)

60 minutes driving Annie today. 

Starting to get hot here so she was super relaxed. She is finally learning to stand pretty square and is resting her back foot pretty regularly. This girl is coming along!


----------



## Cayuse (May 24, 2020)

10 minutes ground driving and 20 minutes driving (hitched) Cappy.
About 20 minute or so ground driving Peanut, I lost track of time, I was gabbing with my mom.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 25, 2020)

All caught up.

Has anyone seen the Warhorse endurance challenge? I saw it on one of my FB horse groups. It's like a virtual race where you log your miles with your horse (riding, driving, hiking, running, whatever) and when you get to 100 miles they send you your medal. Anyway... I thought it was an interesting and possibly motivating idea. My son is doing it with his horse Ferb this summer. I would love to do it with Clementine. She's the horse I want to do CDE with eventually. I can't imagine how good of a horse I would have after going 100 miles with her in a summer. I bet Mindy is close (or past) that mark with Zorro this year.


----------



## Cayuse (May 26, 2020)

I'd never make it to 100 miles! Well I could, but the endurance challenge would be over by many years by the time I finished. I bet you could do it with Clem. 2 miles a day would get it done by Labor Day, give or take.

I ground drove both minis today.
20 minutes for Cappy and 22 for Peanut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2020)

30 minutes hitched for Midnight.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 27, 2020)

45 min ground driving Wally. He's going to be a heart little driver. So willing. Wanted to hitch him but we had a harness/cart issue.

30 min driving Blue. He's unflappable.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 27, 2020)

60 minutes ground driving Annie this morning.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 27, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Has anyone seen the Warhorse endurance challenge? I saw it on one of my FB horse groups. It's like a virtual race where you log your miles with your horse (riding, driving, hiking, running, whatever) and when you get to 100 miles they send you your medal. Anyway... I thought it was an interesting and possibly motivating idea. My son is doing it with his horse Ferb this summer. I would love to do it with Clementine. She's the horse I want to do CDE with eventually. I can't imagine how good of a horse I would have after going 100 miles with her in a summer. I bet Mindy is close (or past) that mark with Zorro this year.


This sounds like fun! I'll have to look it up. So far this year Zorro and I have clocked 131.5 miles! We are down a bit from this time last year, but summer is just beginning!

Yesterday we did 60 minutes of driving with the bike. I ponied Sky and we went 3 miles.

Today we did 60 minutes of driving with the bike and I ponied Sky. Again we went 3 miles. They had a few days off so we are starting off this week easy. Though I do plan on hauling them to a nice little road with almost no traffic for a nice long drive tomorrow.

They both had baths tonight and look so good!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 28, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Midnight.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 28, 2020)

10 minutes ground driving Eve...that’s all that she and I could handle with Henry rearing and kicking at her. I think her driving will have to wait until the little guy is weaned 




At least Henry found the bridle to be interesting!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 28, 2020)

What a cutie pie. I'll bet it's a good thing he's so cute or he'd be in a lot of trouble!


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2020)

He's adorable. Is he black, or close to it? Or bay? Will you drive him?


----------



## MindySchroder (May 28, 2020)

Drove Zorro in the bike today for 2.5 hours, ponied Sky. I hauled them an hour away and we had a lovely bright sunshiny 6 mile drive! It was a fun day. We left the house at 11:30 and didn't get home until 5:30. I love days like that!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 29, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie this morning.

My little friend was here and drove her too, so Annie got a good workout.


----------



## Stripe13 (May 30, 2020)

I’ve been driving Jessica each day for the past three days for about a half hour each (Totaling 1 1/2 hours)

I’ve started Jessica’s Daughter, Rebel in harness as well! Today was the first day I tried ground driving with her, and she caught onto it super quickly. I ground drove her for 20 minutes


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 30, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> He's adorable. Is he black, or close to it? Or bay? Will you drive him?



I think he’s going to end up being dark bay. He is mostly black at the moment with hues of brown here and there. At the moment he looks like a black/brown Brillo pad  he has very wiry fluff! I’d love to drive him some day when he gets older. At the moment we’re working on halter breaking. Another lady at the barn has been working with him too as she and I are the only ones with the patience to work with the little stinker. 

65 minutes for Little Joe today  I’m hoping to actually hook him tomorrow or Monday, but for today I was happy to get so much ground driving in!


----------



## Cayuse (May 30, 2020)

15 minutes ground driving then 15 minutes driving in the cart for Peanut this morning.
20 minute ground driving Cappy. Worked on straightness with both. Both were very quiet today, probably the heat.


----------



## Stripe13 (May 31, 2020)

Ground drove Rebel 20 minutes today, worked on listening to cues.


----------



## Cayuse (May 31, 2020)

I drove Peanut hitched for about 20 minutes, I forgot to check the clock but it seemed about the usual length of time I ground drive him. He was super. I'll post a picture later. 
Ground drove Cappy 15 minutes. He was gentlemanly.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 31, 2020)

45 minutes driving Annie. 

Practicing with cones for the upcoming play day. It's all friendly competition, but it's still nice to do well.


----------



## Stripe13 (May 31, 2020)

Ground drove Rebel for 20 minutes today 

I also started working with a friend’s mini today on driving! First day working with her, ground drove her for about 45 minutes


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 1, 2020)

Drove Little Joe (hitched) for 30 minutes today. It felt amazing to be back in the cart


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 1, 2020)

10 minutes ground driving followed by 15 minutes of driving in the cart. That would be Cappy. Hubby drove him 15 minutes before me and took the sass


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 2, 2020)

20 minutes of driving Peanut and 15 minutes ground driving Cappy this afternoon.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 3, 2020)

I forgot to post my time for driving yesterday! We did 90 minutes of driving and went 5 miles. It was a lot of climbing and this time Zorro pulled me up some of the steepest hills! I only got out and walked one that is very steep and very long. I don't want to hurt him. It took so long because I was trying to tweak the balance on my Hyperbike as well as move where Zorro is in the shafts. The shafts we have are still a bit too long for Zorro (and they are custom shafts!) so the shaft stops on the shafts tend to jam into the shaft loops which causes the entire saddle to tip and slide forward when we go down steep hills. We go down so many steep hills that it was really starting to bother me. Plus it means that I can't have my saddle back where I want it, on the flattest part of his back. I'm not sure I have it all figured out. I may need to haul my bike to my friend's house and have him remove the shaft stops and shorten the shafts a bit more for me. And move my footmans loops...


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 3, 2020)

!5 minutes (15) driving Cappy for me after Dan drove him for 10.

Can my husband log his minutes with us? Seperately from mine? He doesn't post here but knows everybody through me and keeps asking me if we count his hours too. If not, that's fine. No worries .


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 3, 2020)

20 min driving Wally 
20 min driving Blue. Found out he works off voice commands. Very cool.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 3, 2020)

Voice commands are awesome. Did you teach him those?
Peanut know "whoa", " back", and the word "tight" for sharp turns. "Walk" and "Trot" are not in his vocabulary.
Cappy knows "Trot" and maybe "Back" depending on his mood. Funny what words they pick up and those they choose to ignore.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 3, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> !5 minutes (15) driving Cappy for me after Dan drove him for 10.
> 
> Can my husband log his minutes with us? Seperately from mine? He doesn't post here but knows everybody through me and keeps asking me if we count his hours too. If not, that's fine. No worries .



Of course he can log hours here! Do you want me to go back and add up the time you said he drives or do you want to give me times??

All caught up on logging everyone's hours 

I didn't teach him the voice commands. He knows Whoa, walk, walk-on, and back. I'm going to see if he knows gee and haw tomorrow. But boy, when I said "Blue, Walk" he slammed down to a walk in a single stride before I even touched the lines. So I tried it again going down a slight hill and he sat into the breeching and slowed to a walk again in a single stride. I was blown away!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 4, 2020)

Henry was in a better mood yesterday and he was willing to let his momma have a training session...we managed 20 minutes of ground driving. I think that she’s going to make a better riding pony for the kiddos at the barn than driving pony for me. I’m going to keep working with her though to see. She always looks content when carrying kids around and miserable when driving. We’ll see if that changes as her post pregnancy hormones change. Her owners would appreciate if she could do both but understand if she’s not cut out to drive. 

MajorClem—what a nice discovery! I love when they work off of voice commands! I’ve never driven one that’s quite that level of responsive, but Coady is very good with them and Joey is learning well. I’d rather use more voice commands and less rein cues. For some reason it makes me feel like we’re working more as a team 

Mindy—balancing was the challenge that I had with my Hyperbike. I could never get it quite right. The shafts would balance nicely at a walk on flat ground, but hills and trotting were always a bit wonky. I do wish I still had it though...if I had a set of A shafts the bike would be perfect for a heavier lady such as myself to drive a 29” mini like Little Joe. His owners have a light EE though (around the 85lb mark if I had to guess) which he does well with so I guess we’ll work with that. I’m just grateful to have him to drive! I was thinking of going and test driving a few minis, but the two I’m looking at are at a farm that’s about an hour and a half away and between the pandemic and pandemonium I think I’d rather stay close to home


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 4, 2020)

Minidreamz0581 said:


> Henry was in a better mood yesterday and he was willing to let his momma have a training session...we managed 20 minutes of ground driving. I think that she’s going to make a better riding pony for the kiddos at the barn than driving pony for me. I’m going to keep working with her though to see. She always looks content when carrying kids around and miserable when driving. We’ll see if that changes as her post pregnancy hormones change. Her owners would appreciate if she could do both but understand if she’s not cut out to drive.
> 
> I had a horse a couple of years ago that much preferred being ridden to being driven. I don't know if it was having something behind him, or if his early life experiences included being ridden. I passed him on to someone who needed a nice horse for children to ride.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 4, 2020)

25 min ground driving Wally. He's got a stiff stifle it turns out. I'm going to work him daily and stretch his legs twice a day and see if that helps. He was started young and his tendons seem tight. I'll put him on the magnesium as well. We'll see if he's improved in a week or two.
20 min ground driving Clem. was going to hitch her but hubby had work so no one to be on baby duty. I'm going to get up earlier tomorrow and take her out.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 4, 2020)

MajorClem, I'll go back and count Dan's time. It won't be alot but I wanted to include him because he helps me so much. I would not be able to drive without him. Thanks!

ETA: I went back and he has about 35 minutes


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 4, 2020)

Great I'll start him out with that for this month  It's fun to see the time add up. I keep track of driving time for my son too.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 5, 2020)

35 minutes and 3 miles driving Clem. I keep considering selling her... Until I drive her. She's full of it but oh so fun to drive.

25 min ground driving Walter Walnut aka:Wally. He's got to be the smartest horse I've ever worked with. More on the other thread.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 5, 2020)

60 minutes driving Annie.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 6, 2020)

130 minutes driving Annie just for me today at the play day.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 7, 2020)

10 minutes ground driving Peanut followed by 20 driving hitched. He was naughty. He got over it.
22 minutes ground driving Cappy.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 7, 2020)

10 minutes ground driving Coady. I’ll write more in ‘Your Drive Day.’


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 8, 2020)

30 minutes driving Little Joe hitched  he was such a good little guy today.








The shafts are a bit big for him...I’ve got a smaller set from another cart that I’m going to try


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 8, 2020)

Little Joe--my favorite color!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 8, 2020)

Marsha, I was just thinking the same thing! I love bays too.

Little Joe is mighty cute. Was it his first time hitched?

10 minutes for Dan and 15 for me driving Cappy this afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 10, 2020)

Minidreamz0581 said:


> 30 minutes driving Little Joe hitched  he was such a good little guy today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41538
> ...


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 10, 2020)

90 minutes of drive time with Zorro today. Ponied Sky! We went 4 miles and trotted 3 of them. We will be joining a group drive this weekend so we're trying to build up our miles this week!


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2020)

Don't know what happened. My original comment disappeared. Just wanted to say that Little Joe is adorable! That face!!!❤


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 11, 2020)

25 minutes ground driving Cappy. Thanks for logging our hours MC


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you all for the nice comments about Joey! I _love_ bays and I think he’s a handsome little man! Poor little dude had to put up with being dressed in pink because I was trying Rosie’s halter on him. Hopefully I can drive him again soon.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 12, 2020)

45 minutes driving Annie today.

I've been working with Kriss this week (View attachment 41555
more on that later) and the farrier was coming today so I got out there early so I could drive Annie before he came.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 12, 2020)

50 Minutes driving Annie today.

Notes on Drive Day


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 12, 2020)

30 minutes ground driving Peanut. Thanks!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 12, 2020)

6/11 Drove Zorro in the bike and ponied Sky. We went 5 miles in 90 minutes.
6/12 Drove Zorro and ponied Sky in the mountains today. We drove 5 miles in 120 minutes. Lots of steep terrain to navigate!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 13, 2020)

Mindy, what a beautiful place to drive! Drooling here.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 13, 2020)

15 minutes driving Candace


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> 90 minutes of drive time with Zorro today. Ponied Sky! We went 4 miles and trotted 3 of them. We will be joining a group drive this weekend so we're trying to build up our miles this week!
> View attachment 41551


A group drive would be so much fun. How far will you go? All littles, or some biggies, too?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2020)

70 minutes driving Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 13, 2020)

23 minutes ground driving Cappy. New bit working well.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 15, 2020)

60 minutes driving Annie this morning. 

My friend came by so I asked her to drive the golf cart around Annie while I was driving her and Annie did really well. She was so focused on that cart that when a jackrabbit jumped out in front of her she just quickened her trot slightly. No real spook at all!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 15, 2020)

Almost forgot to record 25 ground driving minutes for Joey and 15 ground driving minutes for Coady. Tried driving Coady in a halter (different one than I had tried before) with good results. Still shopping for a new driving critter though. Went to see two this past weekend...one was nutty and I can’t believe that they were selling him as ‘trained to drive’. The other was a sweet little guy and I would’ve loved to buy him to get him out of a rough situation, but he had some issues with his right hind fetlock and I didn’t want to take a chance on having constant lameness issues  As much as I would love to, I can’t rescue them all. I need something sound and healthy to drive.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 16, 2020)

Minidreamz0581 said:


> Almost forgot to record 25 ground driving minutes for Joey and 15 ground driving minutes for Coady. Tried driving Coady in a halter (different one than I had tried before) with good results. Still shopping for a new driving critter though. Went to see two this past weekend...one was nutty and I can’t believe that they were selling him as ‘trained to drive’. The other was a sweet little guy and I would’ve loved to buy him to get him out of a rough situation, but he had some issues with his right hind fetlock and I didn’t want to take a chance on having constant lameness issues  As much as I would love to, I can’t rescue them all. I need something sound and healthy to drive.


It's hard not to try and save them. We have to be strong.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 17, 2020)

Could I please have 25 minutes of ground driving logged for Peanut? Thanks MC.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 20, 2020)

45 minutes driving Annie yesterday.

She had one area where she spooked and I have no idea what it was and she tried to rush by on the way back, so back and forth we went until she settled down and could stand in that spot. My little buddy drove her for a while too so she got a really good workout. I say little, she is small but just turned 13. I remember her getting to know me in years past while she bopped me in the head with a stuffed animal she carried around. Time is flying!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 21, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> A group drive would be so much fun. How far will you go? All littles, or some biggies, too?


2 weeks ago we did 6 miles and then yesterday we drove 12 miles! This is a very fun group. My friend Molly and I are the only ones with ponies. Everyone else drives drafts, mules, fjords or Morgans. People also ride along as out riders.

6/13/20 - 105 minutes driving Zorro in the bike
6/18/20 - 120 minutes driving Zorro in the bike
6/19/20 - 90 minutes driving Zorro in the bike
6/20/20 - 240 minutes driving Zorro in the bike ( we did 12 miles with our club yesterday!)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 21, 2020)

What vehicle do the mules pull? Looks sort of like a forecart.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 22, 2020)

All caught up. 114h 35m total combined driving/ground driving for the group this quarter with a week to go still!


Heading camping with 2 (maybe 3) minis this weekend so hopefully I'll come home with a bunch of time to add.

Mindy I wish there were more drivers around here to do a group drive. I may have to look into starting a driving club in my area since there isn't one...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> All caught up. 114h 35m total combined driving/ground driving for the group this quarter with a week to go still!
> 
> 
> Heading camping with 2 (maybe 3) minis this weekend so hopefully I'll come home with a bunch of time to add.


You are awesome! Hope your camping trip is lots of fun!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 22, 2020)

Mindy it looks like it was chilly on your drive. We had a heat wave!

MajorClem I hope you have a fun trip.

17 minutes for Peanut and 15 for Cappy, both ground driving. Did some obstacles.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 23, 2020)

45 minutes ground driving Annie today.

We are having a heat wave this week and I wanted to get some exercise this morning before it got too hot, so we had a little workout together.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 23, 2020)

90 minutes driving Midnight hitched.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Cappy. We went with just a halter and practice obstacles. He was a good little fella.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 23, 2020)

75 min driving Candace while my son was riding at 4H tonight.

We had a lady on a greenish horse follow us around and visit to get her horse used to something new. It was nice to have some unexpected company.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 24, 2020)

Man! I really slacked on my driving last year. The tires in my cart went flat about halfway through the summer and I didn't get them fixed until just last week. We put solid tubes in them so no flat tire ever now! 

I did ground drive 2 or 3 hours so far this year. And I finally got back into my cart last Saturday! Did a whole hour. Wasnt going to go that long in her first time hitched up again but I lost track of time, it was so nice to be back. Miss May seemed happy to be back too, she wanted to zoom!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 24, 2020)

22 minutes for Cappy and 18 for Peanut ground driving. Bugs were awful, then it rained.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 25, 2020)

30 minutes tonight, and I realized after I was done that I only made Right turns lol I'll have to go Left next time.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 25, 2020)

KLJ Figure eights are your friend 

About 20 minutes for Peanut ground driving. Thanks MC!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 25, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> 22 minutes for Cappy and 18 for Peanut ground driving. Bugs were awful, then it rained.


That last sentence! Not funny to you I know, but quite the summary. Just needed to add "The end"☺


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 25, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Annie today. Too hot here to do anything more than that!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2020)

KLJcowgirl said:


> 30 minutes tonight, and I realized after I was done that I only made Right turns lol I'll have to go Left next time.


Isn't it funny how we seem to go the same direction? When I am on the road, I'm inclined to always turn left, as I'm a "car". I have to consciously move over to the left side of the road and make right turns sometimes.


----------



## Stripe13 (Jun 26, 2020)

Over the past few days I’ve grown driven Rebel for about 3 hours. I also attached the travois for the very first time and she could completely care less! I can’t wait to start driving her soon. I’m selling her to a family friend here soon, but I will continue to work with her after that


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 26, 2020)

40 minutes driving Annie today.

I had hired a woman to help me work with my gelding and we have come to the conclusion that he needs to be retired from driving. Now she is going to be helping me to bring Annie along and teach me more about driving as she is more advanced. She shows her horse prelim where I am still training level. Excited to be going to a CDE here tomorrow to see what I can learn. (As a spectator.) I need to get back into volunteering too.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 28, 2020)

60 min for Candace while camping. The roads were really steep up and down so not as much driving as I would have liked. Second day was sooo windy.

Candace and Blue both did over 3 hours of "pony rides" each day though!! They are awesome little horses. They also got their manes and tails braided by the kids and ended up wearing bracelets the kids made them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> 40 minutes driving Annie today.
> 
> I had hired a woman to help me work with my gelding and we have come to the conclusion that he needs to be retired from driving. Now she is going to be helping me to bring Annie along and teach me more about driving as she is more advanced. She shows her horse prelim where I am still training level. Excited to be going to a CDE here tomorrow to see what I can learn. (As a spectator.) I need to get back into volunteering too.


That is a hard decision to make to retire him; I'm glad you had some advise to help with the decision. 

I've never been to a CDE! I'd really like to some day.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 29, 2020)

Got another 20 minutes in on Saturday. Tried something new. Hooked May up to my little grate that we drag around my track with the 4 wheeler. Made sure I went both ways around! Lol


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 29, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your gelding's retirement. 


Willow Flats said:


> 40 minutes driving Annie today.
> 
> I had hired a woman to help me work with my gelding and we have come to the conclusion that he needs to be retired from driving. Now she is going to be helping me to bring Annie along and teach me more about driving as she is more advanced. She shows her horse prelim where I am still training level. Excited to be going to a CDE here tomorrow to see what I can learn. (As a spectator.) I need to get back into volunteering too.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 30, 2020)

45 minutes driving Annie today. 

Thank you Cayuse. He went crazy while she was ground driving him, walking behind the cart flipped it and ended up biting clear through his lip. Vet & stitches, the whole nine yards. I can't believe I drove him for 2 years around here. Would blow up if I took him anywhere but started that here when Annie came on the scene. It's not pain. It's all in his mind.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 30, 2020)

Wow, you made the right decision. I'm glad you weren't driving him. I hope the little guy is OK. I have a cart flipper. I don't know what his issue is, never could figure it out. He is sane in every other way and a happy pony. But he said "no" to driving loud and clear.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 1, 2020)

He's healed up pretty well although the stitches are still there and you can't see it just looking at him. It's been 3 weeks since it happened, I just wasn't ready to talk about it. But he is happy to have no more pressure and I'm glad he didn't hurt anybody else.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 2, 2020)

30 minutes ground driving Rocko today.
First time, more on Your Drive Day. Thank you Clem for adding him!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 2, 2020)

60 minutes for the week ground driving Peanut. Thanks!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 4, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie today.

My buddy drove her too, so she got a good workout. When we were done I saw she had stuck these little wild flowers (weeds) on the cart when she was walking behind me. Such a cool kid.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 4, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

He did great! My husband drove him for the first time and really liked him too. Next time we will take Annie out with him. Just wanted to make sure we had the harness and cart right.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 7, 2020)

Today:
30 minutes driving Annie
20 minutes driving Rocko 

More about today on Your drive day.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 7, 2020)

30 minute ground driving Peanut. Thanks!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 7, 2020)

45 minutes driving Dapper Dan.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 8, 2020)

Driving Zorro in the bike:
7/6/20 - 120 minutes, walking most of a 4 mile drive
7/7/20 - 100 minutes, walking/trotting the 4 mile drive!

We are going camping tomorrow for the weekend, Zorro and I, so we will get some great driving in while we are in the mountains. I am looking forward to being far away from cell service


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 8, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Cappy over obstacles. Thanks!

Hope your camping trip is fun, Mindy.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 9, 2020)

60 minutes driving Annie today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 10, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

My little buddy drove him some too, so he got a good workout!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 11, 2020)

90 minutes driving Annie
30 minutes driving Rocko

My new mini friends brought their horses here today and we had so much fun driving together! One was a stallion and that got Annie excited, but she still did good. Rocko took everything in stride. Proud of both of them!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 14, 2020)

Zorro and I had a great camping/driving trip with my friend Molly and her minis. Her dark mare is Zorro's half sister, same sire. I will share the blog post here as well as post my times!

7/10/20 - 226 minutes driving on the trails. We did 12 fairly difficult miles on this day. Lots of mountain climbing! Neither Molly or myself had to get out of the bike for any of this, except when we had to navigate around a locked pipe gate. Thank goodness for the hyperbike!
7/11/20 - 205 minutes driving on the trails. We did 10 miles on this day. These were easier miles because Molly was driving her smaller mare and we didn't want to over face her. She did great!

Blog Post!
Camping/Driving Trip with Molly!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 14, 2020)

35 minutes driving Rocko today.

We worked on transitions and doing serpentine cones. He needs to learn how to bend his body. His belly band had been on the last hole and was tight, and today still on the last hole, but comfortable. I've been lunging him, working on transitions when we aren't driving. Still has a way to go with fitness but was pleased to see that small change already.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 14, 2020)

35 minutes ground driving Cappy on Saturday.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 15, 2020)

Drove Zorro 90 minutes in the bike today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 16, 2020)

40 minutes driving Rocko today. 

He is improving each time. Really happy with him.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 17, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie &
30 minutes driving Rocko today

My little buddy and I drove for an hour, switching horses half way through. I asked her who she likes driving better and she said she can't decide. Really glad she doesn't have a preference because I like them getting used to various drivers.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2020)

50 minutes driving Midnight.


----------



## Stripe13 (Jul 19, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rebel on July 16, 2020
35 minutes driving Rebel today, July 19, 2020
Fancy also got the harness put on her and lunged with it on, but she still needs some more groundwork before I start seriously working on ground driving with her.

Rebel went to her new home last week, and she’s doing great! She’s getting used to her new buddy (Fancy)


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 19, 2020)

45 minutes driving Rocko today.

My husband drove Annie and I was able to show him all the things Rocko and I have been working on. It was such a fun day!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 20, 2020)

7/18/20 - Drove Zorro in the bike 80 minutes
7/19/20 - Drove Zorro in the bike 90 minutes


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 20, 2020)

40 minutes ground driving Rocko today.

I wanted to drive him but I needed to do a workout for myself! 

I am trying to drive him as much as I can with that belly band being on the last hole and not being able to feel his ribs. I was thinking when he loses weight I wouldn't need to get him a larger belly band, but then today I was thinking even if he lost weight he would probably still need a larger size when he gets his winter coat.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 21, 2020)

45 minutes driving Rocko today.

He did so well trotting the serpentine today. He is learning to use his body correctly. We also had a rabbit jump out right in front of his nose and he jumped but settled immediately. He has a really good mind. Helps that rabbits are always running away though!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 21, 2020)

25 minutes ground driving Cappy. He's been very quiet. I've been doing alot of agility stuff with him and I think it's good for him.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 22, 2020)

Cappy Haiku
morning bugs were mean
little horse soldiered onward
twenty minutes passed


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 23, 2020)

40 minutes driving Rocko today.

My friend drove Annie and she was testing her to see if she could get away with anything. But nope!

Kriss has moved himself up a notch in the herd and gave Rocko a little cut right above his eye.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 24, 2020)

Time is caught up. Some of you are driving so much it's really putting my math skills to the test! I can't believe we're into the 3rd quarter of 2020. This year has crawled by because of Covid but flown by at the same time.

Hopeful I'll have some times to put down soon. The weather is driving friendly in the evenings...now I just need to get out there.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 24, 2020)

45 minutes driving Annie this morning.

My little buddy drove Rocko and didn't want to trade as Annie was full of herself, but eventually settled down. She is a lot bigger and stronger with a much longer stride than Rocko so she covers a lot more ground and you really have to stay on top of her because she is so forward. Fun to drive but not as relaxing as the Rock!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 24, 2020)

15 minutes ground driving Peanut and 20ish for Cappy.
Time has also been warped here MC. 


MajorClementine said:


> Time is caught up. Some of you are driving so much it's really putting my math skills to the test! I can't believe we're into the 3rd quarter of 2020. This year has crawled by because of Covid but flown by at the same time.
> 
> Hopeful I'll have some times to put down soon. The weather is driving friendly in the evenings...now I just need to get out there.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 25, 2020)

60 minutes driving Rocko today.

He acted out towards the end today. I think we just went too long. My husband was driving Annie and was having so much fun, but she can go all day. I need to do shorter sessions with him and some more ground driving. Giving him tomorrow off.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 27, 2020)

15 minute for Cappy and 15 for Peanut, both ground driving on Saturday. It was hot. 
Willow, shorter sessions sound good, he's had a lot of changes in his life and is probably just adjusting mentally and physically. How old is he? I forget!


----------



## Stripe13 (Jul 27, 2020)

Ground drove Rebel and Fancy yesterday! Rebel got ground driven for about 15 minutes, and Fancy ground drove for 30 minutes. I didn’t work on a ton because of the heat but it’s better than nothing! I’ll be starting Rebel in the cart very soon  she’s doing fantastic and nothing has fazed her at all since I started with her driving training 

my boss who I train minis for also just got a two mini wagon! It will be a long time till Rebel and Fancy will be driving together, but in the meantime I’ll be learning how to drive a two mini wagon since it’s a bit different than a one mini cart. If you guys have any tips, articles, or videos about that, I’d love to see them!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 27, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> 15 minute for Cappy and 15 for Peanut, both ground driving on Saturday. It was hot.
> Willow, shorter sessions sound good, he's had a lot of changes in his life and is probably just adjusting mentally and physically. How old is he? I forget!


He is 4 years old and he only had a month of driving training when I got him which I forget because he is so smart! Going to try and keep our driving sessions to 30 minutes or so. I ground drove him today and we did go over that but we were at the walk and worked on backing and standing a lot too so it was easy work.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 27, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Time is caught up. Some of you are driving so much it's really putting my math skills to the test! I can't believe we're into the 3rd quarter of 2020. This year has crawled by because of Covid but flown by at the same time.
> 
> Hopeful I'll have some times to put down soon. The weather is driving friendly in the evenings...now I just need to get out there.


Thank you for logging all our times! I was on a mission to drive as much as I could while our weather was good. It's getting really hot again here.
I've been considering driving in the evenings sometimes too, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 27, 2020)

40 minutes ground driving Rocko today.

Tomorrow I need to work on fitting his harness better. I'm going to order him a new breast collar. The one I have for him is too long.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 28, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie.

Since I've been working her more she has built a lot of muscle and is much stronger so she can really move (and that's what she wants to do on her own terms) so we are working on speed control and transitions. She is a very forward horse!
She wasn't fit when I got her so she has really changed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 28, 2020)

45 minutes driving Dapper Dan. The mosquitos have finally found us so we had to stop part way and spritz with OFF.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 30, 2020)

40 minutes driving Annie today.

She did pretty good following the lesson plan my friend had for us.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 31, 2020)

50 minutes for Midnight today. She was a good girl.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 31, 2020)

Cool, breezy morning
black and bay work obstacles
fifteen minutes each


----------



## Fiona (Jul 31, 2020)

Just so you know.. I don't have my minis any more. Dottie went back to her owner and Maddy stayed as companion to my friend's horse after I moved my riding pony. Neither driving at the moment which seems a shame but hey it's 2020. The riding pony is loving her life doing western stuff with a little lad and I have a 13.2 ride and drive cob x trotter who takes the same girth as a 16.2 ... Should stay all day


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 31, 2020)

That's too bad that the minis left. But honestly (and I love my minis dearly) a 13.2 had cob sounds wonderful. I used to ride ponies that sized and have half-heartedly been looking for another. I'll probably never get one, but it doesn't hurt to dream.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 31, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Cool, breezy morning
> black and bay work obstacles
> fifteen minutes each


Oh Cayuse, please send a cool breezy morning my way!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 31, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today. 

Still tweaking his harness and spent some time today figuring out sizes to order as I switch out parts.


----------



## Stripe13 (Aug 1, 2020)

July 30, 2020
ground drove Rebel for 30 minutes and ground drove Fancy for 20 minutes. Fancy still needs a lot more work with vocal cues so I might take a step back and work more with groundwork before seriously getting into driving with her. She’s definitely more stubborn than Rebel, but she was barely handled before I started working with her so I understand why. She’s getting a lot better with groundwork though, she can now walk, trot, and stop with me at any speed without me having to touch/pull on her lead rope. She can understand body language super well but now we need to connect that with vocal cues XD


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 2, 2020)

45 minutes driving Rocko today.

My husband drove Annie and was amazed at the difference in her responsiveness to transitions. I worked on standing for a little bit with Rocko while we watched Annie show off in the training area which sure took the monotany out of standing!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 3, 2020)

60 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 3, 2020)

60 minutes total for the boys (30 for Peanut Sat, 15 for Cappy Sun. and today.)


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 4, 2020)

50 minutes driving Annie today. She was in a snarky mood, but I think after the exercise she felt a lot better.

Just did some ground work with Rocko. He is really smart, picks things up quicker than any other horse I've ever had.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2020)

120 minutes for Midnight today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 6, 2020)

35 minutes driving Rocko today.

My "favorite" neighbor taped plastic sheeting to her wrought iron fencing because they were having some painting done. It wasn't attached at the bottom so the wind was catching it and it was billowing up in the air all along ths top of the fence (about 20 feet of plastic.) Rocko looked at it and walked right on!


----------



## Stripe13 (Aug 7, 2020)

Ground drove Jessica for about 10 minutes and then drove for about 30 minutes. She was great!! It’s so nice to go back to driving a mini who actually knows what she’s doing XD


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 8, 2020)

Stripe13 said:


> Ground drove Jessica for about 10 minutes and then drove for about 30 minutes. She was great!! It’s so nice to go back to driving a mini who actually knows what she’s doing XD
> View attachment 42087
> View attachment 42088


What a good looking horse!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 8, 2020)

15 minutes ground driving Peanut and 22 for Cap. Thanks MajorClem for logging us in. 5 months to go!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 8, 2020)

60 minutes for Midnight.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 10, 2020)

75 minutes ground driving Rocko today.
Notes on "Your Drive Day."


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 11, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie today.

She had some time off because of the heat and another bout with hives. She did really great so I kept it short and sweet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 13, 2020)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan. Did not take Midnight; she got more exercise running around in the pasture yelling for us than poking along behind DD.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 13, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

I had my friend here and we made adjustments to his harness. I had added the new parts and wasn't sure I liked the way I had everything so I had her watch us in the cart. It really helps to have a second person to see how things look as you are moving. I think I am going to get curved shafts for his cart and some sliding footman loops and then I'll be happy with his set-up.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 17, 2020)

25 miutes for Cappy and 15 for Peanut ground driving. Thanks!


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 17, 2020)

It's time to get caught up over here! I have been having all kinds of computer issues which meant I had to use a different computer (that I can barely run) and it didn't have all my passwords on it. Though I have most of them written down I don't have this one written down so couldn't access! Sigh. But I am being able to limp my old computer along for a little longer... while I can I will be writing down ALL my passwords!

July 18 - Drove Zorro in the bike 80 minutes
July 19 - Drove Zorro the bike 80 minutes

August 1 - Drove Zorro in the bike 30 minutes
August 11 - Drove Zorro in the bike 120 minutes
August 12 - Drove Zorro in the bike 80 minutes
August 13 - Drove Zorro in the bike 150 minutes
August 15 - Ground Drove Zorro 120 minutes
August 16 - Drov Zorro in the bike 120


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi Mindy! Computer issues are going around! Mine went haywire last month and it took weeks to sort it out.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 18, 2020)

35 minutes driving Annie this morning. 

We are having excessive heat here for a record breaking length of time! All I can do is hose the ponies off and so I just got out early to get a quick drive on Annie before it got too bad. We drove over to the neighbors where I took Rocko the other day, but just turned around in his front pasture so she could get a look around.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 18, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> 35 minutes driving Annie this morning.
> 
> We are having excessive heat here for a record breaking length of time! All I can do is hose the ponies off and so I just got out early to get a quick drive on Annie before it got too bad. We drove over to the neighbors where I took Rocko the other day, but just turned around in his front pasture so she could get a look around.


35 minutes is good!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 18, 2020)

22 minutes ground driving Peanut.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 21, 2020)

20 minute for Cappy. Thanks MC


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 23, 2020)

15 minutes for Dan and 15 for me Driving Cappy.
15 miutes ground drivig Peanut. Thanks!


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 25, 2020)

240 minutes driving Zorro with the bike on 8/21/20
240 minutes driving Zorro with the bike on 8/22/20
240 minutes driving Zorro with the bike on 8/23/20


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2020)

80 minutes driving Midnight.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 26, 2020)

About 20 minutes ground driving Peanut. It was so nice out! 70 and dry, like Fall.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 27, 2020)

Drove Zorro 90 minutes yesterday in the bike! We were testing a new style of hoof boot from Equine Fusion, the Trekking shoe! So far we both really like them!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 27, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> Drove Zorro 90 minutes yesterday in the bike! We were testing a new style of hoof boot from Equine Fusion, the Trekking shoe! So far we both really like them!



When Dapper Dan's Easy Boots wear out, I'll be shopping!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 28, 2020)

40 minutes driving Annie today.

Our first drive day since time off for all the smoke. It was pretty clear, but not uneventful. See my post on "Your Drive Day."


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 30, 2020)

55 minutes driving Dapper Dan today


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 31, 2020)

35 minutes ground driving Rocko today.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 31, 2020)

20 minutes for Me and 10 for Dan driving Cappy (hitched) on Friday
15 minutes for me and 10 for Dan Sunday with Cappy hitched
20 minutes Sunday for Peanut (hitched) and me
15 minutes each ground driving (30 total) for today


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 1, 2020)

25 minutes ground driving Rocko this morning.

Turns out he is sore from the event the other day. While lifting his feet this morning he did not want to put weight on his left back leg. He is using his leg fine (free lunged him in the round pen first to check) but may have a sore back or hip. Not sure what is going on. He wasn't going straight when we first started but got much better towards the end just walking and doing some wide sweeping turning to loosen him up. I have a message into a Chiropractor to see about getting him checked out. So no driving until we get this sorted out and he is pain free.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 1, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> 25 minutes ground driving Rocko this morning.
> 
> Turns out he is sore from the event the other day. While lifting his feet this morning he did not want to put weight on his left back leg. He is using his leg fine (free lunged him in the round pen first to check) but may have a sore back or hip. Not sure what is going on. He wasn't going straight when we first started but got much better towards the end just walking and doing some wide sweeping turning to loosen him up. I have a message into a Chiropractor to see about getting him checked out. So no driving until we get this sorted out and he is pain free.


Might give him a dose of banamine. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 1, 2020)

Good idea on the banamine. The Chiropractor that was recommended got back to me and said he only comes to my area once a month and he'd let me know when that was going to be. Not really helpful right now. I called the equine body worker and she is coming out on Saturday. She said to keep him moving... free lunge or ground drive at a walk.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 1, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Good idea on the banamine. The Chiropractor that was recommended got back to me and said he only comes to my area once a month and he'd let me know when that was going to be. Not really helpful right now. I called the equine body worker and she is coming out on Saturday. She said to keep him moving... free lunge or ground drive at a walk.


I think moving is probably a good idea, with no circles and just walking. Don't think I would use a round pen or lunge in a circle right now. What is an equine body worker? How does that differ from chiropractor?


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 2, 2020)

They do massage and stretching, getting them to release tension in their muscles. She is really gentle and will be able to check him all over and pinpoint any problems. She will also be able to let me know if he needs to see a chiropractor or is just sore. When I got Kriss Kross he had chronic pain in his poll and his neck was a mess from use of a tight overcheck. She did wonders with him.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 2, 2020)

How is Rocko today?


----------



## Mindy (Sep 3, 2020)

9/1/20 Drove Zorro in the bike - 90 minutes
9/2/20 Ground Drove Zorro - 45 minutes. We thoroughly tested the new boots, going in the water then going cross country across sage bushes and wading through weeds!


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 3, 2020)

Sorry! The above post is me obviously. For some reason I was booted off when I posted it!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 3, 2020)

25 minutes ground driving Cappy yesterday and 15 minutes today.
15 minutes driund driving Peanut. Thanks.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 4, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> How is Rocko today?


Sorry Cayuse I didn't see this for some reason. Thanks for asking! Today he seems fine, but I am still waiting to drive him again until the equine body worker gets her hands on him tomorrow. When she works on a horse it's kind of looks like acupressure with her fingers. You will see them resisting with a tight muscle and then a big release. She also uses some red light therapy too. I have no idea how that works, but she used it on our friend's sore hand and the pain left and she is the type to tell you straight up how it is.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 4, 2020)

60 minutes driving Annie today.

My husband was home working in the shop, music blaring, compressor going on and off and he was using a loud sander. Was good for us. She had a spook when we came back in from the training area and were circling the shop and the compressor suddenly blared, but it was easy to control her and just carry on. It was a good drive day. We are in for another record heat wave though.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 4, 2020)

20 minutes each for Cappy and Peanut ground driving obstacles. Thanks MC.

Compressors always make me jump, lol. Hubby uses them alot and I can never get used to them. I can sympathize with Annie!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 4, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> 20 minutes each for Cappy and Peanut ground driving obstacles. Thanks MC.
> 
> Compressors always make me jump, lol. Hubby uses them alot and I can never get used to them. I can sympathize with Annie!


You are so good to do all that ground work with your horses. I wish I were more disciplined and focused.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 5, 2020)

35 minutes ground driving Rocko this morning.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 6, 2020)

Sorry I've been absent on here. I just got all our hours caught up. We've had so many more drivers stick with us through the year this year. It's so much fun to see everyone's drives and progress.

I'm currently being faced with the reality that I need to seriously downsize my herd. I'm having some unexpected (aren't they always) health issues that isn't allowing me to do the things I want to do. Anyone in the market for minis  ?

Anyway... I swear at some point I'm going to get back out there driving.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2020)

60 minutes hitched for Midnight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Sorry I've been absent on here. I just got all our hours caught up. We've had so many more drivers stick with us through the year this year. It's so much fun to see everyone's drives and progress.
> 
> I'm currently being faced with the reality that I need to seriously downsize my herd. I'm having some unexpected (aren't they always) health issues that isn't allowing me to do the things I want to do. Anyone in the market for minis  ?
> 
> Anyway... I swear at some point I'm going to get back out there driving.


I wish I could take one of your nice horses, but two in my limit. I've been trying to think of someone who is looking for a driving horse, but unfortunately, the ones I can think of I can't recommend.
"health issue" always gives me a cold chill. Hope yours are temporary.
I wish I could take over your excel sheet for times, but I am excel-challenged and would make a mess of it.


----------



## YKate (Sep 7, 2020)

My husband and I went driving Saturday for a few hours. We hadn't been out at all in August due to the heat. Where we live, there are very few people who drive. Someone took our Peanut's (real name Dynamite - don't like it) picture, we got thumbs up and we had someone stop to look at him. It was a good drive. I do have a question though. He whinnied a lot on the way out and a couple of times on the way back. Since we are relatively new drivers, is that acceptable behavior and if not, what do we do about it.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 7, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Annie
20 minutes ground driving Rocko

All I could do early this morning. We are expecting a temperature of 112 today!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 7, 2020)

Finally got an official lesson with Perry. My husband came out and helped me while my baby was sleeping. This is his first step towards becoming a driving horse and he did so well. He's curious, independent, willing, and smart. I honestly think he'll make an exceptional driver. Here's to hoping I can get him there. I've never started one myself.

15 minutes ground driving Perry


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 7, 2020)

Glad you were able to get out MC! Hope your health issues improve quickly. I can't imagine trying to juggle all that you do with a baby too. Thanks you so much for tracking our times. I really appreciate it. Keeps us motivated and also gives us a driving group for those that are lacking one in their area.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2020)

YKate said:


> My husband and I went driving Saturday for a few hours. We hadn't been out at all in August due to the heat. Where we live, there are very few people who drive. Someone took our Peanut's (real name Dynamite - don't like it) picture, we got thumbs up and we had someone stop to look at him. It was a good drive. I do have a question though. He whinnied a lot on the way out and a couple of times on the way back. Since we are relatively new drivers, is that acceptable behavior and if not, what do we do about it.


He is just a little unsure being out by himself. He'll get better. Not to worry. You are doing great.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 7, 2020)

Hope the health issues resolve quickly MC.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 15, 2020)

2 hours 45 minutes for Midnight, hitched today. Oh dear, that's 165 minutes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 16, 2020)

50 minutes driving Dapper Dan. I am so happy the weather is cooler! We can get out and about more.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 16, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Finally got an official lesson with Perry. My husband came out and helped me while my baby was sleeping. This is his first step towards becoming a driving horse and he did so well. He's curious, independent, willing, and smart. I honestly think he'll make an exceptional driver. Here's to hoping I can get him there. I've never started one myself.
> 
> 15 minutes ground driving Perry


Well, his mom is exceptional! Hard to believe he is getting that old.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 17, 2020)

40 minutes driving Annie today.
60 mins ground driving Rocko today.

Yay, we had good air yesterday and today. I read that the smoke has been traveling east.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 18, 2020)

35 minutes driving Annie today.
20 minutes ground driving Rocko today.


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 20, 2020)

Catching up Zorro's minutes today! We have had heavy smoke for the last two weeks and this last week it was so bad it was making my eyes hurt. So no driving last week. Yesterday we had a lovely heavy rain which helped clear up some of the smoke so I'm hopeful that will continue! I'm so looking forward to fall 

9/12/20 Drove Zorro in the bike - 120 minutes
9/13/20 Drove Zorro in the bike - 120 minutes
9/14/20 Drove Zorro in the bike - 90 minutes


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 20, 2020)

9/20/20 Drove Zorro in the bike - 120 minutes.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 21, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

First hitch since the helicopter incident. His leg had to heal and then there was the delay with the smoke from the fires, but I finally had a chance to work on a little more fitness so we went on an easy drive and all went well. He knows how to pivot!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 22, 2020)

MajorClem, I sent you a message  Not sure if you got it as my messaging is not working right sometimes.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 24, 2020)

25 minutes ground driving Rocko today.

I'm going to wait to drive him again when my husbands home this weekend. Until he gets some more miles, I'm not going to drive him when no one is around. Planning to drive miss Annie tomorrow. I have 80 drives on her now. She knows what she is doing, but now she needs to go to new places to get experience.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 24, 2020)

22 minutes ground driving Peanut. Thanks


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 26, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

There was some construction going on the other side of us with huge cranes and loud noises because they were drilling into steel beams. It was also a little windy so he was spooky today. He got upset and broke into a canter but I was able to get him to transition to a trot and back to a walk. He took a while to settle down today, so not long after he started blowing out and relaxing I brought him back in so we could end on a good note. 

My little friend wanted her dad to watch her drive Annie so she drove Annie yesterday instead of me, but at least she got worked!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 29, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving Rocko yesterday.

30 minutes driving Annie yesterday.

20 minutes ground driving Rocko today.
10 minutes driving Rocko hitched today
_ (Notes on Your drive day.)_


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 1, 2020)

45 minutes driving Dapper Dan today. I tried to use mostly my right hand. I think it went all right.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 4, 2020)

Love DD's ear bonnet 

40 minutes ground driving Peanut this week
45 minutes for Cappy


----------



## Stripe13 (Oct 5, 2020)

Thursday October 1st
Ground drove Rebel 30 
Ground drove Fancy 30 minutes 

Fancy is finally understanding Verbal cues! I still need to work on her stop though, especially at the trot. After she eventually stops from trotting she likes to turn towards me >.> anyone have any tips for that?
Right now Fancy is just ground driving in her halter with lines on both side. I am currently working on getting her used to the bridle and bit!


----------



## Stripe13 (Oct 5, 2020)

Ground drove Rebel and Fancy for about an hour each today! They were both great. I worked on going different places today as well as speed transitions

Drove them both in the small indoor arena, the large outdoor arena, and we even took a trip down the road for the first time! Neither one of them spooked  I can’t wait to see them as driving horses in the future!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 5, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2020)

Stripe, does she always turn one way when you stop? If so, think ahead and take a little more hold on the opposite rein a stride before you ask for halt to catch her before she turns. Teaching a "stop stand" command on the lead line can help with this too.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 5, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie today.

We had a really good lesson.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 5, 2020)

Stripe13 said:


> Thursday October 1st
> Ground drove Rebel 30
> Ground drove Fancy 30 minutes
> 
> ...


Hi,
Not sure if you mean the horse is just looking back at you with it's head or turning his body around. With a horse new to ground driving (that turns their body around to face me) I usually run the reins through the lowest ring if I am using a surcingle or through the tugs if I have the harness saddle on. This way when they turn I can use the reins around their back end to prevent them from turning and they usually catch on really quick.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 7, 2020)

25 minutes ground driving Rocko.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 9, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie today.

She got over an hour driving but I shared drive time with my buddy. After she trotted Annie for a while she kept her at a walk and I walked along side and we chatted the whole time so I got in some good exercise today. ☺


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 9, 2020)

2020 4th Quarter


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com





Here's the link to the 2020 4th quarter driving time spreadsheet for any of you who want to keep an eye on it.

All caught up!

I drove today...but not minis. Fox Trotter and Fjords.









2020 3rd Quarter


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com




And here's the link from 3rd quarter driving times if you want to check it out


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 9, 2020)

YKate said:


> My husband and I went driving Saturday for a few hours. We hadn't been out at all in August due to the heat. Where we live, there are very few people who drive. Someone took our Peanut's (real name Dynamite - don't like it) picture, we got thumbs up and we had someone stop to look at him. It was a good drive. I do have a question though. He whinnied a lot on the way out and a couple of times on the way back. Since we are relatively new drivers, is that acceptable behavior and if not, what do we do about it.



Not many drive where we are either. It's like we are our own parade when we go out.
It's totally acceptable at this point. Even my quiet and confident drivers will call out once and a while to see if anyone will answer them. It's just nerves. I honestly don't know how people take to horses calling at shows since I've never been. I imagine some will think me and my horse unrefined and others will think "been there!". Happy driving!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 10, 2020)

That is a fancy spreadsheet! You are so smart, majorclementine! Nice you got to enjoy a drive.
I can't believe I'm taking so long to get well. On a walk with the horses yesterday I had to sit down in the middle of the road to rest! What a disgusting waste of beautiful fall driving weather.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 10, 2020)

MC, Thank you for the tracking data you are doing!

Marsha, I was hoping you might be feeling better. Hopefully you will turn the corner very soon!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 11, 2020)

30 minutes ground driving Rocko today.

My husband drove Annie today and she got a little naughty. It has cooled down considerably here and she was feeling frisky, plus seeing what she could get away with with him.


----------



## Stripe13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Stripe, does she always turn one way when you stop? If so, think ahead and take a little more hold on the opposite rein a stride before you ask for halt to catch her before she turns. Teaching a "stop stand" command on the lead line can help with this too.


Thank you! I’ll try this next time! Sometimes she’ll come to a complete stop when I ask, then sometimes she’ll stop and then turn around towards me. Little stinker XD she’s getting better at not doing it though!


----------



## Stripe13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Hi,
> Not sure if you mean the horse is just looking back at you with it's head or turning his body around. With a horse new to ground driving (that turns their body around to face me) I usually run the reins through the lowest ring if I am using a surcingle or through the tugs if I have the harness saddle on. This way when they turn I can use the reins around their back end to prevent them from turning and they usually catch on really quick.


Thank you! I do the same, but sometimes she likes to turn her whole body towards me fast enough I can’t catch her back end with the rein. I just have to be more vigilant for that XD


----------



## Stripe13 (Oct 12, 2020)

October 8
Worked with Rebel for 1 hour ground driving using the Travois both on the gavel outside and in the large arena.
Worked with Fancy for about 45 minutes ground driving 

October 11
Got Rebel’s new harness fitted and ground drove her for about an hour
Fancy got to try her Bridle on for the 3rd time but she didn’t get ground driven today


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 12, 2020)

Stripe, I hear you! The other day Rocko spooked so fast while I was ground driving him and turned to face me. They can get themselves in a tangle before you know it!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 12, 2020)

Also sometimes when ground driving Rocko will try to turn around because he doesn't want to go the way I am going. I carry a whip just like when driving. I can gently touch his side teaching him to move away from pressure. I know left to his own devices he would turn around and not walk past the bushes where the rabbit used to dart out of so I use this aid and my voice to encourage him to stay straight and walk on by.

I think the coyotes must have gotten that rabbit but there's just no explaining that to your horse!


----------



## MindySchroder (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi guys! I have tested positive for COVID so my driving days will be numbered this month. Sigh. I haven't been horribly sick so that's good. But I am so TIRED. There aren't even words good enough to explain how tired I feel. And weak. So so weak.

I'll catch up my driving hours for now!
9/22/20 - 90 minutes ground driving
9/30/20 - 60 minutes ground driving
10/1/20 - 60 minutes ground driving


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 12, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> Hi guys! I have tested positive for COVID so my driving days will be numbered this month. Sigh. I haven't been horribly sick so that's good. But I am so TIRED. There aren't even words good enough to explain how tired I feel. And weak. So so weak.


Sorry to hear Mindy! Prayers for you! <3


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 13, 2020)

Mindy, praying for your health to be restored very soon!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 14, 2020)

I asked my sister to come out and drive with me this morning, as Midnight has not been in harness in a month. I don't want her to forget what she knows. My sister drove Dapper Dan, so we walked the whole two miles, which didn't hurt Midnight at all. 
I am good for a few hours in the morning. Also we needed to drive before the forecast wind gets up today. Midnight acted as though we just drove yesterday. What a good girl.
65 minutes driving Midnight.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 14, 2020)

Mindy, just read your post. Hope you are feeling better. Please keep us posted! Will keep you in my thoughts and tho I'm not the biggest prayer person, one was just sent out for you. Hang in there. Laurie


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 15, 2020)

Caught up!

I'm not driving her this week but Candace got 8 miles and some cone work yesterday. A good friend and coworker of my husband has an 8 year old daughter who wanted to borrow a mini to drive for a week while she is out of school. This family rides and drives from the moment they are born so I feel confident lending Candace to them. I bet she comes home in much better shape than when she left!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 16, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie today.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 16, 2020)

Hey Mindy, thinking of you, hope you are on the mend.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 18, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie today. 

We had fun doing cones!


----------



## Stripe13 (Oct 19, 2020)

9-15
60 minutes ground driving Rebel. worked in the big outdoor arena on a lot of trotting and direction changes and she did great! I'm trying to do more outdoor things now before the bad weather really starts to come in again. 

45 minutes Ground driving Fancy. Worked on trotting while in the lines as well as transitions. She's slowly getting there however she's way more stubborn than Reb XD


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 24, 2020)

60 minutes for Midnight today.


----------



## Stripe13 (Oct 24, 2020)

10-22 
45 minutes ground driving fancy 
35 minutes ground driving Rebel


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 25, 2020)

40 minutes ground driving Rocko today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 29, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko hitched today. 

Still working on being more forward at the walk. He likes to trot or canter in the cart because it's easier when the cart is rolling. It's harder at the walk but he needs to figure out it will be a little easier if he walks a little faster and learns to use his hind end. He is getting more fit. He didn't sweat today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 31, 2020)

60 minutes driving Annie today.

I trailered her over to the horse park yesterday because they are holding an HDT. I paid for 3 days to keep her there so she could get used to all the goings on. ATVs scooters, bicycles and large horses in carriages everywhere. They had 29 competitors today. I drove her around after the last competitor was done for today and we went through some hazards too. Going back tomorrow. She did great. Lots of things going on so she was pretty forward. Well, when isn't she?!!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 1, 2020)

30 minutes ground driving Peanut. Practiced some obstacles. Going to try for one more agility class before winter. I'd like to do December also, but not counting on it as we've already had snow. Hope to squeeze in November if the footing is OK and hubby can video.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 1, 2020)

45 minutes driving Annie today.

Last day of the HDT. Watched a lot of good drivers and great horses today! Drove Annie after the end of the competition. When we started in the warm-up area there was a lot of noise and things going on next to it. Horses pawing in trailers, winches pulling big carriages up into truck beds and trucks and trailers driving through the warm-up area on their way out. She was really wound up! She had to stand around all day in a small 12x12 paddock and she isn't used to that, since she has a large area to move around here.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 3, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

He did a good job today and did use his hind end a little more! I really love this guy.  I wish my husband was retired so he could drive Annie and I could focus on Rocko. Someday maybe!!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 5, 2020)

20 minutes ground driving peanut.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 5, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

I set up a lot of cones for our exercises and he was a lot more supple! My husband drove Annie down the road to a neighbors and drove her around their property. Those two are a really good match because they both like to fly!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 8, 2020)

Put my hours in the wrong thread. 60 minutes total for both boys. Thanks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 10, 2020)

60 minutes driving Dapper Dan. Ponied Midnight, so she got her workout today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 12, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

My back is finally feeling better so I took advantage of a beautiful day here and hitched Rocko. He is really bending nicely and learning to use his body correctly.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 14, 2020)

25 minutes driving Annie today.

I got in a short drive before it started raining. Our first rain of the season! Still picking a few tomatoes, strawberries and eggplant in November. Craziness!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 14, 2020)

35 minutes driving Rocko today.

It was cold and foggy during our drive and after I put him away the sun broke out and its just beautiful.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2020)

130 minutes driving Midnight today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 16, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

We had a lesson this morning. He needs work on transitioning to halt and stand. He has thrown some teenage fits about standing lately and so that was a big part of our lesson with a cone pattern. It started out a little rough, but then we trotted around a bit and came back to it and he finished well.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 20, 2020)

30 minutes driving Annie today.

I had to share her, but she did so well with both of us. When one drove her the other drove the golf cart so she could get used to it flying around her. She was a rockstar! I take back everything I said about her pushy mare attitude the other day. lol


----------



## Stripe13 (Nov 22, 2020)

Nov 8th
60 minutes ground driving Rebel both in the travois and in the cart for the 3rd time. All went great. Worked on walking, trotting, stopping, and changing direction.
35 minutes ground driving Fancy

Nov 12
65 minutes ground driving Rebel. Worked in the travois and in the cart.
45 minutes ground driving Fancy

Nov 15
75 minutes ground driving Rebel. Worked on ground driving in the travois and made sure she was very comfortable with the cart. I sat in the cart for the very first time! I had someone there to help me just in case anything happened, but all went very well. Rebel was completely fine with everything and she started to understand how to actually pull with some weight in the cart. She even figured out how to stop and back. The ground in the arena has some very slight uphills and downhills so she can start getting used to that as well.

Nov 19
45 minutes ground driving Rebel. Went from ground driving to hooking up to the cart. I didn’t have anyone to help this time, so to help with Rebel getting used to some weight in the cart, I tied in a 40lb bag of shavings to where you would normally sit in the cart. This provided some weight for her to get used to pulling but it wasn’t a ton. She did great!
45 minutes ground driving Fancy

Nov 20
Ground drove Jessica for 45 minutes, I got to get her back in shape for our winter show season!

Nov 22
Ground drove Rebel with the cart for a while, and then stepped in the cart for the second time. She was amazing! Listened to all cues and did everything I asked. We even trotted for the first time with someone in the cart!
Ground drove Fancy for 60 minutes. She got hitched up to the Travois for the very first time! Beforehand I let her follow me all around with it dragging behind me, while I tried to make as much noise as possible with it I had her stand with my helper and I picked it up and dropped it all around her, and rubbed her down all over with it. After that was all said and done, I hitched her too it and had absolutely no issues. I walked around and trotted with it on her, and like before she had no care so I decided to ground drive her with it on! She did awesome! She may be hitched up to the cart sooner than I thought : )


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 23, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

Was out of town this weekend so he got a nice break. The stronger he gets the more forward he is becoming and the easier everything is getting for him.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 26, 2020)

All caught up! Sorry I've been slow about it. My horses moved south two weeks ago and then I went south for a week. I was going to keep a few here over the winter but I wasn't able to drive much in the good weather so I figured I wasn't going to be driving in the bad weather. Maybe sledding with them next year.

Candace came back 3 weeks later instead of one week and she is in great shape! She got driven every day, twice a day, for three weeks. The 8 year old who borrowed her learned to harness and hitch herself (very horsey family, she's already done her first Mustang Makeover) and took Candace to the town Trunk-or-Treat as well as gave rides to every kid in town over the course of the three weeks.

Love catching up on everyone's hours and progress. Happy Holidays everyone. I know our celebrations might look a little different this year but I am thankful for this group and my mini horses to get me outside and focused on the good.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 26, 2020)

Thank you MC for your record keeping. That's great about Candace!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 27, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko.

30 minutes driving Annie.

Things got a little a lot exciting around here today, details on "Your Drive Day."


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 29, 2020)

45 minutes ground driving Peanut. Thanks!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 1, 2020)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 3, 2020)

35 minutes driving Rocko today.

His walk to trot transitions are getting smoother and today we worked on trot to canter transitions for the first time. I had to ask a few times for the transition to the canter but he was getting it! Was a lot of fun.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2020)

50 minutes driving Midnight. Our weight loss program isn't working, so far. But she is lots of fun to drive!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 6, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 50 minutes driving Midnight. Our weight loss program isn't working, so far. But she is lots of fun to drive!


Glad you are having fun with her. She sounds like she is turning out to be a good driving horse! Winter is such a hard time of year to be monitoring their weight! I was just thinking today that it will sure be nice when Spring gets here and I can clip mine to see what's really under all that hair! I was thinking if Annie was human she'd be asking "Does all this hair make my butt look big?" Me= "Why , yes, yes it does."


----------



## Abby P (Dec 6, 2020)

An hour, give or take, ground driving Rowan in the woods today! Brisk and sunny day after yesterday's storm, lots of high water and he wanted to go in it every chance he got. If we ever make it to a CDE he'll have the water hazards covered! 

Re: the hair, I could start a French braid at his withers and loop around his body from there! It'll be a surprise whatever emerges in the spring, for sure. His girth still fits though, so I think we're OK...


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 7, 2020)

25 minutes driving Rocko today.

It was so WINDY here today that he was having a little trouble focusing, but really did well considering that distraction so we kept it short to end on a good note.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 9, 2020)

3o minutes driving Annie today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 10, 2020)

35 minutes driving Rocko today.

His canter going left is good. Still working on the correct lead going right. Worked on backing through cones set up in a curve too. This little guy is coming along.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2020)

Backing through cones??!! Not even in my dreams...
2 1/2 hours driving Midnight today. We did a little cone work, too, going forward! I was a lot more tired than she was.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 10, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Backing through cones??!! Not even in my dreams...
> 2 1/2 hours driving Midnight today. We did a little cone work, too, going forward! I was a lot more tired than she was.


Wow you guys had a good drive today! Well, let me be more specific! lol I was only asking for a few steps at a time. When we got to the bend it got a little trickier because you are asking for a back and also a turn so there was some going forward a couple steps at times and backing again to work things out. Didn't do a whole lot today for his first time as I don't want to frustrate him. I was told to drive forward through the cones and when you get to the end, ask for a stand first and then start backing. It is a good exercise to work on the communication between us. I'm taking everything slow and we will be working on it for a while I'm sure. The trainer said for us to do walk trot canter transitions and then work on the backing briefly and then go do something else and then come back to it. So that's our plan.


----------



## Abby P (Dec 13, 2020)

10 minutes driving Rowan today and NO KICKING! So we quit.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 14, 2020)

40 minutes driving Rocko today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 18, 2020)

15 minutes driving Annie today.

Not sure what is going on with her. We walked around per usual for our warm-up and when I asked for a trot her gait felt really off and slow. Was hard to tell if she was limping while I was in the cart. I took her back and unhitched her and checked her feet thinking maybe she picked up a rock. She didn't want to lift up her right hind freely, so I'm thinking her left hind is what is bothering her. Then I remembered she had turned her head around and was nibbling on me when I cleaned her right foot before we hitched. I think she was trying to tell me something! I'll take her out tomorrow and see how she is.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 19, 2020)

40 minutes driving Rocko today.

Gave Annie another day off.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 20, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> 15 minutes driving Annie today.
> 
> Not sure what is going on with her. We walked around per usual for our warm-up and when I asked for a trot her gait felt really off and slow. Was hard to tell if she was limping while I was in the cart. I took her back and unhitched her and checked her feet thinking maybe she picked up a rock. She didn't want to lift up her right hind freely, so I'm thinking her left hind is what is bothering her. Then I remembered she had turned her head around and was nibbling on me when I cleaned her right foot before we hitched. I think she was trying to tell me something! I'll take her out tomorrow and see how she is.


That's always a scary thing. Trying to discern a problem is so challenging. Our only concern is to help the horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 20, 2020)

50 minutes driving Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 20, 2020)

120 minutes over three days for Cappy in the sled. Thanks


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 21, 2020)

35 minutes driving Rocko today.

We had a really good lesson today! We are both improving and developing a partnership. If only I could remember to sit up straight. {{sigh}}


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 23, 2020)

I don't sit up straight either! I'm always hunched over. Today I was driving like Grandpa Walton, all curved over WITH MY WRISTS on my KNEES  but we got the job done, lol. My old instructor would've been unpleased. I was also "John Wayneing It" which was her term for slapping them on the rump with the reins to "get em goin'." If she knew that, she'd faint!


35 minutes in the sled for Cappy.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 23, 2020)

50 minutes driving Rocko today.

My husband drove Annie while I drove Rocko. There was a lot going on. Someone was firing a gun and a neighbor was using power tools fixing something in his pasture that we couldn't see. Rocko was a champ but Annie was all wound up, and had some spooks and threw a fit when we came in and Rocko was going in before her. I had so much fun today! My husband...not so much. I'm looking forward to driving them more in company. We do have a lot of rain days forecasted though. Might be able to squeeze one more driving day in before the onslaught.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 26, 2020)

55 minutes driving Rocko today.

It rained last night but today was beautiful! My husband is still off work so he drove Annie and she was a lot more comfortable with it today. We did a lot of leap frog, getting her used to leading or following. She has 105 drives on her and Rocko only has 46 and is way more chill about everything. I am really liking his temperament.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 27, 2020)

35 minutes driving Midnight. We went 2 miles.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 29, 2020)

40 minutes driving Rocko today.

My husband is doing much better with Annie. I'm going to be a little sad when he goes back to work!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 30, 2020)

Spent 30 min trimming feet, an hour setting up and harnessing and 30 min team driving Candace and Blue with Perry ponied along with us. We had planned on a longer drive but the fjord team we were driving with was having some problems so we had to turn back. But I got 3 of the minis exercised a bit today. That's half of them.

I had a lot of help harnessing as you can see. My husband and my dad helped hitch my team.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 30, 2020)

Yay! How fun!!!


----------



## Stripe13 (Dec 30, 2020)

Getting all caught up from the past couple of weeks! 
Nov 26
60 minutes for Fancy
50 minutes for Rebel

Nov 30
60 minutes for Fancy
120 minutes for Rebel

Dec 4
45 minutes for Fancy
60 minutes for Rebel
Dec 6
60 minutes for Fancy
60 minutes for Rebel 

Dec 18
25 minutes for Fancy
45 minutes for Rebel 

Dec 22
45minutes for Fancy
45 minutes for Rebel


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 31, 2020)

Aw, Perry is such a cute boy. I can remember when he was just a little surprise, and now he is a big boy. He seems very calm and sensible.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 6, 2021)

Here are the links to this years spreadsheets with the totals on them 
2020 1st quarter









2020 2nd Quarter


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com













2020 3rd Quarter


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com













2020 4th Quarter


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com





The TOTAL hours driven on this thread for 2020 was 437hours 10minutes!!! That's over 17 days straight of driving non-stop.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 7, 2021)

Thank you for doing that @MajorClementine ! It's so fun to see the hours all added up like that. Even though Zorro and I took off from October to December we still managed to rack up some time  I really appreciate you taking the time out of your busy life to do this!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 7, 2021)

I am not on the Cloud. Could someone please tell me what my hours were for Dapper Dan and Midnight?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jan 8, 2021)

Dapper Dan
1st quarter 1h 30m
2nd quarter 5h 50m
3rd quarter 5h 
4th quarter 2h 35m

Midnight
1st 18h 50m
2nd 8h 10m
3rd 9h 45m
4th 8h 10


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Dapper Dan
> 1st quarter 1h 30m
> 2nd quarter 5h 50m
> 3rd quarter 5h
> ...


Wow! Midnight and I drove 44 hours!! This Forum has really motivated me to drive more. Thanks to all who participate!!


----------

